# 7string build thread



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello chicks and dudes....

well iv been thinking of doing a build thread on here for a while,
and after finishing the bass i was building and handing it over to its new owner i thought the time has come...

also being told by Nick (thesixthwheel) that i am

"denying all those awesome folks their luthier porn"

well i thought i better do it now.. lol
(that being said... im no luthier... just your everyday guy who builds shit)

alright...

7 string, 
25.5,
maple board,
mahogany neck and body,
set neck,
jumbo fretwire,
hardtail,
string thru,
humbucker neck and bridge,

have i forgotten anything? 

anyways....
so i love going wood shopping lol.... 
bought the timber on the 16th oct

started building on the 19th...
and here we are...

anyways... enough talk...
what would a build thread be without pics? 

now i dont know if you guys like blurbs for each pic or not... so i'll keep it brief 

i hope you enjoy....


a sketch and making templates comes first






















full size sketch












wood time (theres a bit of makore there that isnt for this guitar)






neck blank, trussrod routing





















i really need to get a bandsaw.... soon...











planing an angle onto the headstocks face











fretboard being bound






binding is oversize at the moment... will be trimmed later..






ready to glue the freboard on






plane the binding flush






rough cut 






second rough cut






third rough cut 






attach tthe template and set up this router






a couple of passes later





















time to slim down the back of the neck... i take a bit off each side then put it in my router jig to rout the rest off...











im tempted to do timber dots as i did on my last build... we will see...











rough shaping the volute area
















drill time

















now time to figure out where i want... the curves.... lol





















done for now






time to start on the back (but not too much as i need timber to stick my templates too and somewhere to put my clamps when i glue the neck in its pocket)






i learnt this one from Mr Patrick 











i cleaned it up a fair bit but i havnt taken pics....
and thats where it stands till tuesday


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks really good for far! Those inlays look really cool and I'm a sucker for maple fretboards.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome man 

You know what, I just bought some schaller strap locks and I put them in the growchery bag, then when I came back home I thought it was food and put them in the fridge...


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Looks really good for far! Those inlays look really cool and I'm a sucker for maple fretboards.


 
cheers man.. the inlays match the binding 



hufschmid said:


> Awesome man
> 
> You know what, I just bought some schaller strap locks and I put them in the growchery bag, then when I came back home I thought it was food and put them in the fridge...


 
LOL!!!!!!! nice one 

schaller.. hell yes


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks awesome so far man! I really like the shape of the body and headstock. Very cool!
Can't wait to see more pics!


BTW - This thread is not helping me any on my build gas that I have right now! As soon as I get the 2 guitars done that i'm refinishing I think i'm going to start on a build of my own.

Just subscribed to this thread so I can keep up on it's progress.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks awesome so far man! I really like the shape of the body and headstock. Very cool!
> Can't wait to see more pics!
> 
> 
> ...


 
cheers 

took me ages to design an cool yet original headstock and body design...
i like em..

sorry that iv given you gas


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll be following this like you do with my build andrew, nice work right there mate!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> I'll be following this like you do with my build andrew, nice work right there mate!


 
gday Jeroen 

cheers... 

and you need to do some work on yours, iv been waiting to see a full pic of it... that wood is sexy 


and are you saying mate because im aussie?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> LOL!!!!!!! nice one
> 
> schaller.. hell yes



Yeah, the guitar just got a cold end locker in its but....


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Yeah, the guitar just got a cold end locker in its but....


 
that poor guitar 
i think i should call the police and tell them a guitar has been raped


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 24, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> gday Jeroen
> 
> cheers...
> 
> ...



*Sigh* i know, i know, but my life is being so damn busy these last months.. Trying to schedlue work time in lol 
Thanks by the way 

I'm not!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> *Sigh* i know, i know, but my life is being so damn busy these last months.. Trying to schedlue work time in lol
> Thanks by the way
> 
> I'm not!


 
its funny how life gets busy just when you start doing something else lol

no probs man...
how did you go with fixing the neck?


i bet you are


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 24, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> its funny how life gets busy just when you start doing something else lol
> 
> no probs man...
> how did you go with fixing the neck?
> ...



Didn't fix anything yet.. First i'll see how it turns out, then i can see what needs to be repaired and what not..

Epic thread hijack lol 

Are you offended by the term mate?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 24, 2009)

Andrew, this is looking great. I was expecting minimal to no pictures at all, but you've definitely made a lot of progress so far. I can't wait to see how this turns out. What kind of finish do you have in mind? or are you going to keep that a surprise? Either way, good luck man, like I said, looking great so far!

And Patrick, Schaller is the only way to go for strap locks IMO.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> And Patrick, Schaller is the only way to go for strap locks IMO.




Actually the flush mount dunlop ones are also pure sex....


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Didn't fix anything yet.. First i'll see how it turns out, then i can see what needs to be repaired and what not..
> 
> Epic thread hijack lol
> 
> Are you offended by the term mate?


 
lol naaa not offended... im just bored lol 

ahhh sweet... it will probably be fine and not need fixing....




envenomedcky said:


> Andrew, this is looking great. I was expecting minimal to no pictures at all, but you've definitely made a lot of progress so far. I can't wait to see how this turns out. What kind of finish do you have in mind? or are you going to keep that a surprise? Either way, good luck man, like I said, looking great so far!
> 
> And Patrick, Schaller is the only way to go for strap locks IMO.


 

hey man...

as i said at the start, what would a build thread be without pics? 

finish = tung oil (unless i can get my hands on some perlescent paint)

schaller are the straplocks i trust 

cheers for the kind words



hufschmid said:


> Actually the flush mount dunlop ones are also pure sex....


 
i need to try them


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Shawn said:


> Very nice!


 
thanks dude


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice one Andrew. Pleased to see you finally posting this shit up.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Actually the flush mount dunlop ones are also pure sex....



I bought some of those by mistake once, I really didn't want to drill into my guitar and possibly not like them. They look awesome though.


----------



## sixtonoize (Oct 24, 2009)

Amazing build, man.


----------



## damigu (Oct 24, 2009)

that is all kinds of awesomesauce!! 

excellent work so far!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Nice one Andrew. Pleased to see you finally posting this shit up.


 
hahaha i was sick of you nagging me to death 



envenomedcky said:


> I bought some of those by mistake once, I really didn't want to drill into my guitar and possibly not like them. They look awesome though.


 
thats why im a bit hesitant to grab a set.....
not sure if i want to drill the damn holes and not like them at all 



sixtonoize said:


> Amazing build, man.


 
cheers dude 



damigu said:


> that is all kinds of awesomesauce!!
> 
> excellent work so far!


 
hey hey hey..... keep your sauce at bay 
cheers man


----------



## Erik Hauri (Oct 24, 2009)

GOTCHA!








Yeah the thing with the flush-mount straplocs is that if you forget your strap, you can't just borrow any old strap (or your belt) and slap it on there. They do look great though.

Looking great - keep up the good work!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Erik Hauri said:


> GOTCHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
your fucking random 


i never thought about that... i guess its a 1+ to the schaller design haha


cheers man


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 24, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> cheers
> 
> took me ages to design an cool yet original headstock and body design...
> i like em..
> ...



It's cool man. Gas is sometimes a good thing! It sometimes helps to get my ass moving.

ass moving!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> It's cool man. Gas is sometimes a good thing! It sometimes helps to get my ass moving.
> 
> ass moving!


 
yes... ass... moving...


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn, that's looking good, Andrew!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 24, 2009)

Yay, _finally_ get to see a full build of yours dude  It's looking great though man, really great. Also good that you have lots of pictures.

I demand MOAR


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 25, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Damn, that's looking good, Andrew!


 
cheers man 



Demoniac said:


> Yay, _finally_ get to see a full build of yours dude  It's looking great though man, really great. Also good that you have lots of pictures.
> 
> I demand MOAR


 
hahahaha..... 
you guys will be forced to watch ALL my build threads from now on 

i like pictures... and i know people on here like pictures.... so my thread has pictures..... 

you will get moar on tuesday you sook 

actually, i will be getting a nice big industrial powerboard on tuesday from a mate so i can finish running power to my workshop, no more extension leads  
gonna have powerpoints and a couple of plugs hanging from the roof for tools to be pluged in (keeps the cords out of the way)... 

so i make you wait till wednesday till i show you more pics


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice man.

I like the idea of the cuts before making the belly carve. I'm going to have to try that during my next build.

Keep it up!!


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 25, 2009)

Looking awesome,Andrew
Yet another thread to keep an eye on...

Cheers!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 25, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Nice man.
> 
> I like the idea of the cuts before making the belly carve. I'm going to have to try that during my next build.
> 
> Keep it up!!


 
i saw Patrick do the cuts before he chiseled out the excess wood on a belly carve,

so i tried it on a different build a while ago and it was alot faster than doing the whole thing with a chisel and spoke shave like i used to do.....

so thank him 

just be careful when your doing it as wood is wood and will crack and snap off where IT wants when it wants 



Rorschach said:


> Looking awesome,Andrew
> Yet another thread to keep an eye on...
> 
> Cheers!


 
thanks man


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 27, 2009)

as promised, update time 

alright, went out yesterday to buy a 16" radius block, ferrules, barrel jack, knobs, some other crap....

unfurtunately they only had the ferrules with a lip instock....
did my best to get them in nice... meh
gonna have to do a bulk buy of straight ferrules... 

















was talking to the bloke in the shop and randomly picked these up cheap...
10 strings anyone? 






hahaha naa... they are for the 8 string im building next 






also grabbed some side dot plastic and an old truss rod lol






neck pocket routing


























nice and tight..... TEST











now to finish routing the cavity
















drilling out some wood






drill for machine heads











time to get a very fat rough shape into the neck... makes it easier since i am about to set the neck....






spoke shave 











glue time...





















i will make up the cavity cover tomorrow and figure out what else i need to do,
in the meantime, im busy drawing up temmplates to get laser cut .

updates tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 27, 2009)

MAN! Thats looks gorgeaous. And i must say that i love how you make the body look alittle bit like Razar SS bodies, cuz those bodies make me wet in my pants.. If the guitar will be nice would you considering making a guitar to me


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 27, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> MAN! Thats looks gorgeaous. And i must say that i love how you make the body look alittle bit like Razar SS bodies, cuz those bodies make me wet in my pants.. If the guitar will be nice would you considering making a guitar to me


 
whats a razar ss?

cheers,
and nope not at the moment, 
im only building for mates, mates of mates, and mates of mates of mates at the moment untill i get a couple more built and get my headstock decals sorted


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

really nice curves. awesome work man.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> really nice curves. awesome work man.


 
thanks dude


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks amazing dude! Seriously, super work!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 27, 2009)

Metaldave said:


> That looks amazing dude! Seriously, super work!


 

cheers man


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks super sweet, man!
Really digging that headstock, very cool design indeed!

Cheers!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 27, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> That looks super sweet, man!
> Really digging that headstock, very cool design indeed!
> 
> Cheers!


 
thanks man,

the headstock actually came out looking better than i expected, im stoked


----------



## schecter007 (Oct 27, 2009)

comin along sic dude, so when are we gunna chill and design my 7 baritone? hahaha


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 27, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> comin along sic dude, so when are we gunna chill and design my 7 baritone? hahaha


 
cheers man,

lol add me on msn and we shall talk about that


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome work Andrew..
What wood did you use for the body again?
And spokeshave


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn, Andrew. 

There's aweomeness a-brewin...


----------



## dexmix (Oct 27, 2009)

can we see a side view of the headstock? I'm having a hard time figuring out whats going on with its heel.


----------



## audibleE (Oct 27, 2009)

The curves on this are fantastic! Nice work and I even like the headstock which is the deal breaker most of the time. Can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 27, 2009)

I bet this is going to be toneful as fuck, man! I also love the headstock design, it's like a Blackmachine meets a Strat.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

toneful = awesome word


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 27, 2009)

It looks sick. I cant wait to see it all finished.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 27, 2009)

You might have to watch yourself my good man, if this turns out good I might track you down and force you to make me one 

I actually stumbled across you on Facebook the other day, my drummers friend knows you or something, small world


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 27, 2009)

Well its this one. I love the big arm contour  And you've made a big contour on yours aswell, im not saying its bad if you're understand 

http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo34/RAZARGUITARS/RAZARguitars007.jpg


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> You might have to watch yourself my good man, if this turns out good I might track you down and force you to make me one



This


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 27, 2009)

damn you guys did alot of replying while i was sleeping haha...



Jeroenofzo said:


> Awesome work Andrew..
> What wood did you use for the body again?
> And spokeshave


 
mahogany body and neck 
this is my first time working with mahogany from a local supplier...
waiting on them to get some rock maple in 
also im going to be trying makore for a neck... its hard so i think it will do well 



Konfyouzd said:


> Damn, Andrew.
> 
> There's aweomeness a-brewin...


 
cheers man 



dexmix said:


> can we see a side view of the headstock? I'm having a hard time figuring out whats going on with its heel.


 
i will take one later when i upload todays progress



audibleE said:


> The curves on this are fantastic! Nice work and I even like the headstock which is the deal breaker most of the time. Can't wait to see the finish!


 
thanks for the kind words man 



IbanezShredderB said:


> I bet this is going to be toneful as fuck, man! I also love the headstock design, it's like a Blackmachine meets a Strat.


 
LOL
blackmachine + strat aye....
never thought of that 




Konfyouzd said:


> toneful = awesome word


 
LOL
i hope its full of toneful goodness 



Raoul Duke said:


> You might have to watch yourself my good man, if this turns out good I might track you down and force you to make me one
> 
> I actually stumbled across you on Facebook the other day, my drummers friend knows you or something, small world


 
bring it on man....
i have a couple of dudes and a chick wanting 8's and a 7 and a 6....
hopefully i can get some cash soon to buy some hardware/timber/shit load of energy drinks lol 

i will be doing a prototype 8 when this 7 is finished



poopyalligator said:


> It looks sick. I cant wait to see it all finished.


 
cheers dude 



Spratcho said:


> Well its this one. I love the big arm contour  And you've made a big contour on yours aswell, im not saying its bad if you're understand
> 
> http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo34/RAZARGUITARS/RAZARguitars007.jpg


 
ahhh
i see... 
interesting guitar



Konfyouzd said:


> This


 
lol whoops missed this one...
cheers 

if i missed any other replies... let me know...


iv just finished routing the pup cavities, and im onto shaping the heel now...
not sure how i want it, so i may leave it as i have it at the moment and let you guys give me some feedback


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 27, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> damn you guys did alot of replying while i was sleeping haha...
> 
> bring it on man....
> i have a couple of dudes and a chick wanting 8's and a 7 and a 6....
> hopefully i can get some cash soon to buy some hardware/timber/shit load of energy drinks lol



Slow day at work for me 

I see you are a fellow lover/abuser of energy drinks 

Looking forward to the new pics


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Slow day at work for me
> 
> I see you are a fellow lover/abuser of energy drinks
> 
> Looking forward to the new pics


 
lol yea energy drinks are the good shit, i love my V 

i see you have an agile, is that an 8?

and yes new pics will be up soon-sih, too hot to do anything at the moment lol


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 28, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> lol yea energy drinks are the good shit, i love my V
> 
> i see you have an agile, is that an 8?
> 
> and yes new pics will be up soon-sih, too hot to do anything at the moment lol



I buy whatever is on special at the servo 

Yeah dude got a Standard Intrepid in bloodburst with maple board 

Got a natural finish Septor w/rosewood board, 28.625" and reverse head stock coming in Jan 

What pickups are you going to put in this beast?


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I buy whatever is on special at the servo
> 
> Yeah dude got a Standard Intrepid in bloodburst with maple board
> 
> ...


 
bloodburst aye...

maple board, fuck yes 
whats up with their maple boards? i heard people saying they are unfiinished? 

28.625 sounds big lol

hmmm pickups...
whatever i can get my hands on....
otherwise i will have to wind a set 
which means i will have to use my precious spool of wire


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 28, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> bloodburst aye...
> 
> maple board, fuck yes
> whats up with their maple boards? i heard people saying they are unfiinished?
> ...



Im not sure about the board, had some marks on it when i got but i didnt care it was an 8 STRING  

Yeah the neck took awhile to get used too, fucked with my wrist for abit but now its all good.

Well dude, they aren't the best pick ups but I have the stock ones from my RG 1527 lying around at home if you want to them to use, re wind or whatever


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Im not sure about the board, had some marks on it when i got but i didnt care it was an 8 STRING
> 
> Yeah the neck took awhile to get used too, fucked with my wrist for abit but now its all good.
> 
> Well dude, they aren't the best pick ups but I have the stock ones from my RG 1527 lying around at home if you want to them to use, re wind or whatever


 
lol fair enough....

1572 pups aye,
cheers for the offer, i will have a think about it,
how much do you want for them.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 28, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> lol fair enough....
> 
> 1572 pups aye,
> cheers for the offer, i will have a think about it,
> how much do you want for them.



Nothing dude, I'm not going to use them so they might as well go to a good cause


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Nothing dude, I'm not going to use them so they might as well go to a good cause


 
!!!!!
thanks again for the offer man 
i will let you know 


alright, update time....

lets see.... 

time to rout the pup cavities (i will deepen them later)
copy my perspex template to mdf.... and off we go..
(note the larger base i made for the router makes sure you dont fall in the rout lol)






















time to test out this radius block..






not worth the 30bux i paid for it.... 

alright.... time to work on ths heel
















oooo what will this be?



























i like to do it the hard way... 

not bad though..






now back to the neck...
















heel 
















test fit some hardware? (note to self: flash isnt a smart idea in a highly lit room...)




































oh hey, my ibanez wandered in on the photo shoot and was not happy!












all thats left now is some sanding and then i will start to put the finish on it....

in the meantime i gotta talk to some builders about applying finish to maple boards... never done one before 

cheers


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG mate its fucking B.E.A utiful, I love it! I would love to have that in my arms :O
Great job.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 28, 2009)

well, i will say 2 things : 

1 - i much prefer your axe to the Ibby

2 - i can understand why people are asking you to build them some pretty sweet axes

Nice job, looking forward to the next batch of updates!!!


----------



## Joelan (Oct 28, 2009)

That thing looks absolutely beastly! Really like the headstock


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> OMG mate its fucking B.E.A utiful, I love it! I would love to have that in my arms :O
> Great job.


 
thanks man 

i have a feeling someone on this forum will have it in their arms shortly...
i need feedback on the neck shape, so i have no choice but to pass it around 



ralphy1976 said:


> well, i will say 2 things :
> 
> 1 - i much prefer your axe to the Ibby
> 
> ...


 
lol 
cheers man
but that ibanez has been with me for many years... nothing can replace that 

hmmm updates will probably not be till friday...
they will be boring sanding and then i will put the finish on...
should be done by next weekend...

then i will start thinking about the 8 string 



Joelan said:


> That thing looks absolutely beastly! Really like the headstock


 
hey another aussie 

cheers man

i have a few changes in mind for the headstock now that iv seen it with machine heads in place 



oh yea... i need help with control (vol/tone/switch) placement too .....
i know i like them out of the way....
where do you guys like them?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 28, 2009)

i am like you : on my RG7321 i find that the volume pot is all in my way (maybe i strum in a weird way) but i would definitively move it back, and i might ven swap it with my tone pot (i do use tone).

So i'd say : volume pot under / next to / not far from the bridge switch (3 way knob thing, i don't like the fender like switches) diagonally below towards the horn so that you can not knock it with your hand when changing the volume

tone ? What's that?


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i am like you : on my RG7321 i find that the volume pot is all in my way (maybe i strum in a weird way) but i would definitively move it back, and i might ven swap it with my tone pot (i do use tone).
> 
> So i'd say : volume pot under / next to / not far from the bridge switch (3 way knob thing, i don't like the fender like switches) diagonally below towards the horn so that you can not knock it with your hand when changing the volume
> 
> tone ? What's that?


 

i tend to hit volume knobs on most guitars lol....

hmmm i may recess them into the top a bit too....
i forgot to buy a switch when i was over at the shop!!!!! 
will have to go and get that on the weekend


----------



## audibleE (Oct 28, 2009)

What where you thinking about changing on the headstock? I like it so far, but there still something about it that's not sitting well with me. Can't figure it out just yet.

Still, great job!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

audibleE said:


> What where you thinking about changing on the headstock? I like it so far, but there still something about it that's not sitting well with me. Can't figure it out just yet.
> 
> Still, great job!


 

umm... hard to explain haha...

basically im thiinking i just need to slim it down and moved the ... blah blah.... 
i shall do a quick paint hack job


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 28, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> thanks man
> 
> i have a feeling someone on this forum will have it in their arms shortly...
> i need feedback on the neck shape, so i have no choice but to pass it around


WOW! IF you're selling it can i have first tap on it


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> WOW! IF you're selling it can i have first tap on it


 
lol i dont know if i will sell it....
i gave the last one to a mate.. 



hmm... headstocks are wierd....
i like this second one... its just thinner...
2nd one is shorter and thinner....
i shall have a think about it..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the second one as well.


----------



## Metalus (Oct 28, 2009)

Man cant wait to see the final product (intentional Nevermore reference ) What finish are you going for dude? For some reason i picture a transparent purple with black sunburst type finish. But thats just me. Keep up the great work! 

Oh and i like the first headstock pic


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow just caught this thread, great work Andrew! That thing looks hot!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I like the second one as well.


 
hmmm i shall make up a new template and think about doing that on the next one..



Metalus said:


> Man cant wait to see the final product (intentional Nevermore reference ) What finish are you going for dude? For some reason i picture a transparent purple with black sunburst type finish. But thats just me. Keep up the great work!
> 
> Oh and i like the first headstock pic


 
cheers 

finish will be clear, tung oil....

im not really into stains and stuff... i would have used maple if i was staining it 

transperent purple sounds great though.... hopefully i will get to do that in the future....




HighGain510 said:


> Wow just caught this thread, great work Andrew! That thing looks hot!


 
hey man
thanks


----------



## damigu (Oct 28, 2009)

do want!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 28, 2009)

damigu said:


> do want!


 

lol 
thanks i guess


----------



## metallidude3 (Oct 28, 2009)

lookin damn good man lovin all the contours


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> lol
> thanks i guess


you said you GAVE the last one to a friend right? well if you ever decide make a 27 fret explorer 7 string for any reason and need a friend to give it to...


----------



## Shooter (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks really great man, I like how you managed to put your own spin on a "super-strat" sorta shape, which isn't easy to do. Impressive .


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 29, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> MAN! Thats looks gorgeaous. And i must say that i love how you make the body look alittle bit like Razar SS bodies, cuz those bodies make me wet in my pants.



Lol, I was thinking the same thing! Just a coincidence, but clearly both have a good eye for aesthetics.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking great mate, really top stuff  MAKE MOAR


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 29, 2009)

Update?


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

metallidude3 said:


> lookin damn good man lovin all the contours


 
cheers 



Konfyouzd said:


> you said you GAVE the last one to a friend right? well if you ever decide make a 27 fret explorer 7 string for any reason and need a friend to give it to...


 
no worries, i'll add that to the list.... 




Shooter said:


> Looks really great man, I like how you managed to put your own spin on a "super-strat" sorta shape, which isn't easy to do. Impressive .


 
thanks 
i have a couple of other superstrat type designs that i have come up with...
ill post them in my next build thread or something 



Hollowway said:


> Lol, I was thinking the same thing! Just a coincidence, but clearly both have a good eye for aesthetics.


 
i had a look at a couple of his guitars... also a thread about him ripping some guys off? 

what ever happened to that 8 string? 



Demoniac said:


> Looking great mate, really top stuff MAKE MOAR


 
hahaha shut up you!

yea yea once i find someone to make me up a bridge plate then i will start the build thread for the 8 string.. 

patience my lil friend....



Jeroenofzo said:


> Update?


 
LOL
not much more to show you guys....
i just gotta drill the holes for the pots/switch and barrel jack...
then a week or putting the clearcoats on it.... 

i might throw some pics up but.... its not very exciting lol

i will however post pics when im finished putting the clearcoats on


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 29, 2009)

So.. wait. How long did you do over a whole guitar? around 2 weeks?


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> So.. wait. How long did you do over a whole guitar? around 2 weeks?


 
not sure understand what you mean,
but if your asking how long its taken me to build this,

one week and a few days 
the clear coats will be applied over a week, and left to sit for another week to make sure its all hardened up 
(depends when im happy with the finish though..... im not looking to fill the pores of the mahogany... i want them visable with a thin even coat over the whole thing)


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

I dunno how I missed this thread, but excellent work dude! There are some talented builders down under.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I dunno how I missed this thread, but excellent work dude! There are some talented builders down under.


 
thanks man 

speaking of down under..... im trying to get my hands on some australian timbers to work with... 
theres some damn nice aussie timbers suitable for fingerboards, been talking to a saw mill about getting some


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

ooooh that sounds nice, especially for that 8 string build you've been alluding to.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> ooooh that sounds nice, especially for that 8 string build you've been alluding to.


 
hehehe i cant wait to start the 8 string...
iv been dying to get my hands on one for ages....


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> hehehe i cant wait to start the 8 string...
> iv been dying to get my hands on one for ages....



I can't wait for you to start it either! I'm GASing pretty hard for an 8 myself!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I can't wait for you to start it either! I'm GASing pretty hard for an 8 myself!


 
i think an 8 may just be the thing that gets me playing again....
i barely play now days 




whoops, forgot i need to put the side dots in...
i also decided on no inlays on the board as it has decent grain and i like that


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome work man


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Awesome work man


 
thankyou mr Patrick


----------



## audibleE (Oct 29, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Man cant wait to see the final product (intentional Nevermore reference ) What finish are you going for dude? For some reason i picture a transparent purple with black sunburst type finish. But thats just me. Keep up the great work!
> 
> Oh and i like the first headstock pic



What do you think??

Trannyburst- Purple, Orange and Blue - Hmmmm Lookin nicey nice!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

audibleE said:


> What do you think??
> 
> Trannyburst- Purple, Orange and Blue - Hmmmm Lookin nicey nice!


 

DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

looks like i will be keeping that headstock design!!

hahaha thats fucking sick man... 

looks like i need to buy some dye's for the next 7 string i do 

cheers for doing those mockups, im impressed


----------



## audibleE (Oct 29, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> looks like i will be keeping that headstock design!!
> 
> ...



Right on fella! I also did those fake Agile Interceptor mockups a few weeks back. You ever need to run some color ideas, let me know, I'll visually work my magic. 

Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 29, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Right on fella! I also did those fake Agile Interceptor mockups a few weeks back. You ever need to run some color ideas, let me know, I'll visually work my magic.
> 
> Can't wait to see this finished.


 
thanks man!
i shall go and check out these agile mockups (which i probably already saw lol)

i also cant wait to see this finished lol,
i just want to go wood shopping again


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 30, 2009)

audibleE said:


> What do you think??
> 
> Trannyburst- Purple, Orange and Blue - Hmmmm Lookin nicey nice!



I really like the orange.


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 30, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I really like the orange.


 

looks good aye,
he did damn nice job on those mockups


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> looks good aye,
> he did damn nice job on those mockups



 Very nice indeed!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

audibleE said:


> What do you think??
> 
> Trannyburst- Purple, Orange and Blue - Hmmmm Lookin nicey nice!




i think i figured out what im doin to my strat...


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 31, 2009)

alright, probably the last update until the finish is finished... 

sanding is 1. boring and 2. time consuming

i drilled holes for the pots and barrel jack, deepened the cavities, put the side dots in,
i also worked on the heel a bit more because... i felt like blending it in a bit... lol
and knocked up a quick fixture to hold the damn thing while i finish it,
im used to finishing bolt on's, only done one other set neck till now...

its a tung oil finish by the way 





















someone asked for a side on pic of the volute before? here you go... lol






i originally bought this flexable drill extension shaft to mae something else,
but it is now a very helpful part of my tool collection, here i use it to drill the side dot holes
















now for some tung oil
















recieved my samples today,
i think i already mentioned that i am thinking about using aussie timbers for fretboards....






and started on the 8 strings basic design, based on this body shape, but i will change it as i go 






and that is all.... 
i shall update once i feel i have enough coats on and am ready to start putting the hardware on


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks super awesome! Great job man! I love how it looks now with the tung oil on it. Really made the grain pop out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

very very very nice


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 31, 2009)

amazing work Andrew!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 31, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks super awesome! Great job man! I love how it looks now with the tung oil on it. Really made the grain pop out.


 
cheers man,

yea the tung oil really brings out the colours...
i like it so far
nice and simple

ffs i didnt even get any decent pictures of it when i put the oil on.... the camera was playing up.








Konfyouzd said:


> very very very nice


 
lol thanks man 



hypermagic said:


> amazing work Andrew!


 
thanks man


----------



## Daemon (Oct 31, 2009)

Omg very beautiful guitar, seriously wow !
Congrats =)


----------



## damigu (Oct 31, 2009)

oh! my! GOD!!

guitar of the month!


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 31, 2009)

That system to hold the guitar while spraying is brilliant, gonna steal that for my iceman.. if you don't mind 

Super awesome guitar, Oil finish really brought the wood alive again!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> That system to hold the guitar while spraying is brilliant, gonna steal that for my iceman.. if you don't mind
> 
> Super awesome guitar, Oil finish really brought the wood alive again!


you still workin on that? i was hoping i didn't miss the final product


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> you still workin on that? i was hoping i didn't miss the final product



Yeah, it's still running.. I was idle for some time because of some overall busy things... Ah well, i'm picking up some speed again!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Yeah, it's still running.. I was idle for some time because of some overall busy things... Ah well, i'm picking up some speed again!


very nice... lookin forward to that too


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 31, 2009)

That neck looks thin as fuck, and that heel looks extremely comfy!


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 31, 2009)

Daemon said:


> Omg very beautiful guitar, seriously wow !
> Congrats =)


 
cheers mate 



damigu said:


> oh! my! GOD!!
> 
> guitar of the month!


 
LOL
pfft no.... 
but thanks 



Jeroenofzo said:


> That system to hold the guitar while spraying is brilliant, gonna steal that for my iceman.. if you don't mind
> 
> Super awesome guitar, Oil finish really brought the wood alive again!


 
man, i sat there for like 45 mins just trying to figure out how i am going to hold the thing while finishing it....
then i remembered i pulled apart an old electric drill stand...
so i just made it up as i went haha....
i will buy some steel and make up a proper one once this is done 

feel free to use the idea haha.... i just screwed the fixture into the cavities where the holes will never be seen 



Jeroenofzo said:


> Yeah, it's still running.. I was idle for some time because of some overall busy things... Ah well, i'm picking up some speed again!


 
your just lazy 



Konfyouzd said:


> very nice... lookin forward to that too


 
im looking forward to it too, i have been for a long time! 



IbanezShredderB said:


> That neck looks thin as fuck, and that heel looks extremely comfy!


 
haha yea, the beauty of making a neck yourself is you know exactly where the truss rod slot is, 
so i noted the measurements and took my neck down to a thickness (or thinness lol) that i think would be desired by people but still leaves enough wood between the trussrod and the back of the neck for it to have the strength needed


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 1, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> haha yea, the beauty of making a neck yourself is you know exactly where the truss rod slot is,
> so i noted the measurements and took my neck down to a thickness (or thinness lol) that i think would be desired by people but still leaves enough wood between the trussrod and the back of the neck for it to have the strength needed



Nice. I seriously can't wait to see the finished product. The tung oil looks amazing on it.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice dude!

The tung oil really made the wood look mighty fine


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic work man!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 1, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Nice. I seriously can't wait to see the finished product. The tung oil looks amazing on it.


 
thanks man 



Raoul Duke said:


> Very nice dude!
> 
> The tung oil really made the wood look mighty fine


 
cheers, the mahogany isnt the greatest bits iv ever seen, but it's comming up well with the tung oil....



Stealthtastic said:


> Fantastic work man!


 
thanks dude


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Nov 1, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> haha yea, the beauty of making a neck yourself is you know exactly where the truss rod slot is,
> so i noted the measurements and took my neck down to a thickness (or thinness lol) that i think would be desired by people but still leaves enough wood between the trussrod and the back of the neck for it to have the strength needed



What is the definition of 'enough wood' ? How much mm?


----------



## Daemon (Nov 1, 2009)

How many to build for me a 7strings ?


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> What is the definition of 'enough wood' ? How much mm?


 
hey thats a secret!! 

naa it changes a lil after scraping/sanding and finishing, so i worked off approximate measurements and what i thought would be enough... lol

i wrote the approx measurements on my original drawing,
if you really want to know what they were i will tell you next time im out in the workshop 

but for now, ill just say its thin lol

you done any more work on yours yet??
we need full view pics of the front and back man!


----------



## Ruins (Nov 1, 2009)

this comes together very well!!!! i love the heel and the neck profile very lovely


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 1, 2009)

Daemon said:


> How many to build for me a 7strings ?


 

what do you mean man? 
how much $$ would it cost for me to build you one?

im not really takiing orders from the general pubic yet, just for friends and friends of friends 



Ruins said:


> this comes together very well!!!! i love the heel and the neck profile very lovely


 
thanks man


----------



## Daemon (Nov 1, 2009)

"how much $$ would it cost for me to build you one?"

Yes ! ( &#8364;&#8364; for me xP )


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Nov 1, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> hey thats a secret!!
> 
> naa it changes a lil after scraping/sanding and finishing, so i worked off approximate measurements and what i thought would be enough... lol
> 
> ...



Yeah, i'd like to know.. So i can base it my neck too :]
Learning from you everyday...


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 1, 2009)

Daemon said:


> "how much $$ would it cost for me to build you one?"
> 
> Yes ! (  for me xP )


 
im not taking orders at the moment, sorry man 



Jeroenofzo said:


> Yeah, i'd like to know.. So i can base it my neck too :]
> Learning from you everyday...


 
well how deep is your truss rod rout,

also i thinned down my fretboard a little bit... 
that helps keep the neck thin.... just gotta make sure theres plenty of depth in the slots for the fretwire to go in....

man im giving out all my secrets


----------



## schecter007 (Nov 1, 2009)

I dont have msn fucker!! just build it >.< lol but seriously once this is built we will have to sit down and lay out some cash hahaha


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 1, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> I dont have msn fucker!! just build it >.< lol but seriously once this is built we will have to sit down and lay out some cash hahaha


 
hahahaha!
how can you not have msn or some kind of IM in this day and age.... 



i just sanded back the first coat, and about to apply the second.....
i havnt used this tung oil before....
it seems decent 

EDIT, i just did the second coat lol


----------



## audibleE (Nov 2, 2009)

Not taking orders... ahhhh fiddle sticks!!!! I'd totally commission you to build me a 7. Just as long as it was in the $1-2k range.


----------



## schecter007 (Nov 2, 2009)

cuz i dont have anyone to talk to on it, my girl lives like 4 streets away haha


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 2, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Not taking orders... ahhhh fiddle sticks!!!! I'd totally commission you to build me a 7. Just as long as it was in the $1-2k range.


 
hahaha sorry man....
maybe in the near future, but not untill im 100% happy with my work and get cases sorted out 



schecter007 said:


> cuz i dont have anyone to talk to on it, my girl lives like 4 streets away haha


 
sook!

what about all us ss.org people????
a fair few aussie on here have added me on msn lol

what about facebook,


----------



## Metalus (Nov 2, 2009)

audibleE said:


> What do you think??
> 
> Trannyburst- Purple, Orange and Blue - Hmmmm Lookin nicey nice!



DEFINITELY digging the transparent purple  but id be lying if i said i didnt like the blue one  

I vote purple


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 2, 2009)

Metalus said:


> DEFINITELY digging the transparent purple  but id be lying if i said i didnt like the blue one
> 
> I vote purple


 

no stains on this one, just plain tungoil over the mahogany 

i will look into stains on future builds depending onn timbers used


----------



## Metalus (Nov 2, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> what do you mean man?
> how much $$ would it cost for me to build you one?
> 
> im not really takiing orders from the general pubic yet, just for friends and friends of friends



Damn. cant wait till u do start taking orders 



Andrew_B said:


> no stains on this one, just plain tungoil over the mahogany
> 
> i will look into stains on future builds depending onn timbers used



Awesome . Im totally digging the tung oil finish dude. It looks hot as hell


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 2, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Damn. cant wait till u do start taking orders
> 
> Awesome . Im totally digging the tung oil finish dude. It looks hot as hell


 

thanks man...

heres a couple more pics ...
second coat






















on a side note....
i was looking over my wood im thinking of using for the 8 string....
and i saw this wierd pattern all along it ....
looks like the timber yard has a possum infestation or stray cats? LOL


----------



## snuif09 (Nov 2, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> cuz i dont have anyone to talk to on it, my girl lives like 4 streets away haha



you can talk to me if you want on msn lol


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 2, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> you can talk to me if you want on msn lol


 
lol there you go man, someone else willing to talk to ya


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 2, 2009)

I love how the tung oil made it look! Very cool!


----------



## Vletrmx (Nov 2, 2009)

Phenomenal work! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Harry (Nov 2, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?
Really awesome pics in the original post man!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn, that is looking sexier each update, Andrew!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 2, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I love how the tung oil made it look! Very cool!


 
it looks alright 
i think i will only put one or two more coats on, give it two days to sit,
so it should be ready to put together by friday or saturday 



vineroon said:


> Phenomenal work! Can't wait to see the finished product.


 
cheers man 



Harry said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> Really awesome pics in the original post man!


 
lol i dont know, how did you miss this thread? 
thanks 



IbanezShredderB said:


> Damn, that is looking sexier each update, Andrew!


 
haha thanks 
i might put some more pics up of it how it is now...
not that it looks much different  just has another coat on it..

in the meantime iv been designing the 8 string 

and it is DAMN HOT in sydney today!!!!!!!!!!!!

and i cant use my table saw to rip up some blackwood fo the 8's neck because i dont want sawdust getting on the 7's finish.. lol


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 3, 2009)

About the possible animal invasion of your lumber---when I was a kid, an older guy who was teaching me about guitars said only half jokingly that Stradivarius probably pissed on the wood he made his violins from, and that curing process made the instruments sound better than anything else! So maybe the animal pee is good?


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 3, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> About the possible animal invasion of your lumber---when I was a kid, an older guy who was teaching me about guitars said only half jokingly that Stradivarius probably pissed on the wood he made his violins from, and that curing process made the instruments sound better than anything else! So maybe the animal pee is good?


 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hmm maybe i should tell my missus to let the puppy loose in the workshop


----------



## schecter007 (Nov 3, 2009)

fuck building an 8! should build a baritone 7 that looks exactly like a COW7 hahaha


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 3, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> fuck building an 8! should build a baritone 7 that looks exactly like a COW7 hahaha


 
lol

send me the hardware and its done..
i might even let you sit by the workshop door and watch me build it


----------



## schecter007 (Nov 3, 2009)

hardware? your the guitar builder like i no where to find that shit for a 7 haha


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 3, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> hardware? your the guitar builder like i no where to find that shit for a 7 haha


 
yea but its hot and im lazy..... 

ok ill change it.... 



Andrew_B said:


> send me $$$$ for the hardware and its done..


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 3, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> and it is DAMN HOT in sydney today!!!!!!!!!!!!






Yeah, really not enjoying this heat . Wish I lived near the beach 

Suprised the guitar didn't spontaneously combust 

Will be cool to see this all strung up and assembled


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 3, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah, really not enjoying this heat . Wish I lived near the beach
> 
> Suprised the guitar didn't spontaneously combust
> 
> Will be cool to see this all strung up and assembled


 
stupid sydney heat 

LOL no spontanious combustion yet, could make for an interesting finish if any of it was to survive?  

im looking forward to mounting the hardware.... 
im looking for a push/push pot to switch between pups....
still thinking about pups...

SHITE.... just remembered i gotta fret it too 
and make a nut .....
damn you maple fingerboard!

i might get onto roughing out the nut now 

because Mr Hufschmid keeps secrets, i am still stuck using delrin for my nuts 

hmm which one will i use (the one in the vice lol)






i like the shadows in these pics...











as i mentioned ... i kinda forgot about fretting lol....
its the maple board.... i havnt done one before....
it feels wierd finishing a board 

fretting stuff ready for action on thursday i reckon






that is all... for now


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 3, 2009)

Man! That looks great, and don't fucking teese me with the frets [email protected]
I want to so those shiny things on it NOW !!!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


>



Pink end tang nipper 

That is so gay 

Where did you buy one with pink protection? 





I bought a hetero version  http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Fretting_supplies/Pullers,_nippers,_sizing/Fret_Tang_Nipper.html


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 3, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> Man! That looks great, and don't fucking teese me with the frets [email protected]
> I want to so those shiny things on it NOW !!!


 

you cant rush these things 





hufschmid said:


> Pink end tang nipper
> 
> That is so gay
> 
> Where did you buy one with pink protection?


 

*YOU BITCH!!!!!!!!* dont be making fun of my pink tang nippers 

i want to find some hott pink heatshrink tubing and put that on all my tools with handles, 






i think i got these ones from stewmac


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i want to find some hott pink heatshrink tubing and put that on all my tools with handles,



What a great idea


----------



## Pauly (Nov 3, 2009)

Harry said:


> How did I miss this thread?



Ditto! Sick guitar, I love the contours and fret access, should be a breeze to play.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> What a great idea


 
LOLLLL
i hate you 



(send me some slippery nuts)



Pauly said:


> Ditto! Sick guitar, I love the contours and fret access, should be a breeze to play.


 
cheers man 
talking to few other member on here, and seeing a fair few other guitar designs, it seems fret access is something that some people dont really think about all the time....
so i decided all my builds from now on will have extremely accessable frets.... 

on another note, 
i found a new wood supplier 
so now i can get my hands on wenge, walnut, bubinga, padauk, macassar ebony, sapele, purpleheart, birdseye maple, ebony, zebrano, and rock maple

haha my wallet is going to hate me 

anyways, im off to sand down the 7 and apply another coat, maybe


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 3, 2009)

Lookin fuckin good andy!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 3, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Lookin fuckin good andrew!!!


 

fixed 

thanks man 

hopefully this is the last coat....

then i can get onto fretting it...

i turned 2 of the lights off to get a different effect in the pics...












let there be light! 









contemplating on starting the 8 string already,
not sure if i will do a build thread on that? hmmm maybe?


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 5, 2009)

fretting time





























couple of things i need to fix in regards to the finish....
i really need to go get a tin of nitro and get my spray gear set up...
leave the tung oil for necks cause its pretty gay for bodys lol


----------



## Seventary (Nov 5, 2009)

Lookin' good. Must b the best upper-fret access I have ever seen. Cool..


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2009)

Stunning dude, simply stunning


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn, every time I go into this thread and there are updates I am absolutely stunned and can't think of enough adjectives that aren't cliché to describe how I feel.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 5, 2009)

Seventary said:


> Lookin' good. Must b the best upper-fret access I have ever seen. Cool..


 
thats my aim 
thanks man



Demoniac said:


> Stunning dude, simply stunning


 

thanks man
see if you were in sydney, you would get fist play on it 



IbanezShredderB said:


> Damn, every time I go into this thread and there are updates I am absolutely stunned and can't think of enough adjectives that aren't cliché to describe how I feel.


 

thanks man  

i learnt something today too.... my fretpress might not work to well with an 8 neck.... the high frets on the 7 were too wide for it..


----------



## damigu (Nov 5, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Damn, every time I go into this thread and there are updates I am absolutely stunned and can't think of enough adjectives that aren't cliché to describe how I feel.



that's what i'm sayin'!!

i was serious when i suggested it should be in the running for GOTM!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 5, 2009)

damigu said:


> that's what i'm sayin'!!
> 
> i was serious when i suggested it should be in the running for GOTM!


 
oh stop it 



it really isnt that great.... 
as my first build using a maple fretboard... its not perfect....
but you gotta learn somehow 
(then again, i doubtt i will be jumping at the oportunity to do another maple board any time soon hahaha what a pain in the ass)

i get better and learn something new with each build....


----------



## dooredge (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks great Andrew!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> see if you were in sydney, you would get fist play on it





I live in Sydney


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew, PM me your postal address and I will send you a blank of blackdroidslip to put on that baby.... 

This way you can polish her nuts


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 5, 2009)

dooredge said:


> Looks great Andrew!


 
thanks man 



Raoul Duke said:


> I live in Sydney


 
LOL...
well then.... maybe you might get to play it (poor guitar) 






hufschmid said:


> Andrew, PM me your postal address and I will send you a blank of blackdroidslip to put on that baby....
> 
> This way you can polish her nuts


 
PM'ed 
thanks man


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I would feel sorry for the guitar as well, it will be the only time someone as cool as me will play it 

All jokes aside, its looking mighty fine all oiled up

Those pups are still yours if you want them dude


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah I would feel sorry for the guitar as well, it will be the only time someone as cool as me will play it
> 
> All jokes aside, its looking mighty fine all oiled up
> 
> Those pups are still yours if you want them dude


 

hahahah!

cheers man,
and i think i may jump on those pups as it is nearing completion... lol

ill pm ya 
changed my mind.... i will annoy you on facebook.. lol


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> PM'ed
> thanks man



blackdroidslip sent


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 6, 2009)

that looks really awesome! not much more to say, really, it just looks awesome! 

can´t wait to see it with frets and hardware etc.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> blackdroidslip sent


 
cheers Pat 

i'll let you know when it arrives, 
i may save it for a special build 




MF_Kitten said:


> that looks really awesome! not much more to say, really, it just looks awesome!
> 
> can´t wait to see it with frets and hardware etc.


 
thanks man 
should be done mid next week...

in the meantime, i have started templates for the 8....
just pricing up the hardware now


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can`t wait to see her finish!! I love the neck heel.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1728038 said:


> I can`t wait to see her finish!! I love the neck heel.


 
thanks man 



hmm... ill need to look for a cool place to pose it to take finished pics


----------



## Seebu (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, looks great. Simple, yet beautiful.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

Seebu said:


> Wow, looks great. Simple, yet beautiful.


 
thanks 
thats the look im going for.... simple


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> cheers Pat
> i'll let you know when it arrives,
> i may save it for a special build :idea



 too late you need to use it... I have sent you enough to make 2 full seven string nuts.....

And dont forget that this material must be buffed out to a high gloss in order for it to be extremely slippery, so you must first shape and slot it...

Buffing would be the very final step...


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> too late you need to use it... I have sent you enough to make 2 full seven string nuts.....
> 
> And dont forget that this material must be buffed out to a high gloss in order for it to be extremely slippery, so you must first shape and slot it...
> 
> Buffing would be the very final step...


 
 fine then i will use it for this 7 string! (maybe) 

thanks man, i appreciate it 

hopefully i can buff it up nicely...
i remember you said its hard to get shiney


----------



## synrgy (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> leave the tung oil for necks cause its pretty gay for bodys lol



Wait.. what?

I love tung oiled bodies.. What's the issue from your perspective? (I'm not doing the devil's advocate thing -- I'm honestly curious as to what the drawbacks are as you're experiencing.)


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Wait.. what?
> 
> I love tung oiled bodies.. What's the issue from your perspective? (I'm not doing the devil's advocate thing -- I'm honestly curious as to what the drawbacks are as you're experiencing.)


 
oh its just because i am trying to get it thick and shiney,

it just doesnt want to do what i want it to do with the results i have in mind 

this particullar tung oil is for floors, so whether or not that has something to do with it, im not sure....
i did do some reading and there is pure tung oil which is apparently the consistency of honey, where as tung oil thined with chemicals is watery...

this is the only tung oil i can get at the moment, so i thought i would give it a go...
and as i said, it feels great on the neck....
but its just not what i want for the body 

so once i get my hands on a tin of nitro i will go get my spray gear and start using that....

thats the main purpose of me doing these prototypes,
so i can iron out the issues and fix them on the next build,
once im happy and know i have everything perfect, i will start thinking about taking orders....
i wont sell something that i am not 100% happy with


----------



## synrgy (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> this particullar tung oil is for floors, so whether or not that has something to do with it, im not sure....
> i did do some reading and there is pure tung oil which is apparently the consistency of honey, where as tung oil thined with chemicals is watery...



Gotcha.

When I tung oiled my RR body, I used some stuff I found at a local Sears Hardware store:







That was the picture I could find. I know that was the brand, but I seem to recall the tin I bought looked a little different.

Anyway, the reason I mention it is because the texture of the stuff was sort of 'mid way' between the honey and watery types you described, so I thought that may be useful to know. 

In fact, during the first couple of coats I felt like it was too thick, so I thinned it out a little with mineral spirits. That was probably stupid for some reason I don't know because I'm not a luthier, but I liked the results I got so .


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 6, 2009)

wax the instrument at the end if you want it to gloss up


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> When I tung oiled my RR body, I used some stuff I found at a local Sears Hardware store:
> 
> ...


 
i dont know if that brand will be in australia, but i do know of one other brand i can get here....
it is for gunstocks... so it must be decent....

theres no problems with thinning stuff down....
finishing is finishing.... theres no right and wrong (if there was we wouldnt have some of the finishing techniques and products we have today)
everyone will do it differently, and everyone will expect a different outcome,
do what works for you 

thanks for the info man



hufschmid said:


> wax the instrument at the end if you want it to gloss up


 
now this is interesting...
i have some tins of wax from when i used to restore furniture,
what type of wax are you talking about?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 7, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> now this is interesting...
> i have some tins of wax from when i used to restore furniture,
> what type of wax are you talking about?



you can use heavy clear shoe wax, not the liquid one


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful body shape!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> you can use heavy clear shoe wax, not the liquid one


 
hmm im going to have to try this method! thhanks man 



Necrophagist777 said:


> Absolutely beautiful body shape!


 
thanks mate


----------



## Ruins (Nov 7, 2009)

awesome work man it just looks better and better each time 
and thanks for the useful info in this thread about the tong oil and wax.
i might be going this way for the carved content i have done that is hanging on the wall right now with no progress for so long.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

Ruins said:


> awesome work man it just looks better and better each time
> and thanks for the useful info in this thread about the tong oil and wax.
> i might be going this way for the carved content i have done that is hanging on the wall right now with no progress for so long.


 
thanks man 

i appreciate the kind words


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 7, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> hmm im going to have to try this method! thhanks man
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate




 its not a method, thats how an oil finish must be finalised, you must always wax it as the end.....

Its been around for hundereds of years, lute makers use this technique....


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> its not a method, thats how an oil finish must be finalised, you must always wax it as the end.....
> 
> Its been around for hundereds of years, lute makers use this technique....


 

LOL
iv never heard of it!
hmmm i need to do some reading on different finishes 

thanks Patrick


----------



## flo (Nov 7, 2009)

beautiful.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 7, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> LOL
> iv never heard of it!
> hmmm i need to do some reading on different finishes
> 
> thanks Patrick



Ever seen in some lumberyards this coloured wax they put on the end grain to seal the wood?

Wax also helps seal the wood and you get much less humidity reaction problems...

tung oil it self is not good and does not really protect


----------



## flo (Nov 7, 2009)

I LOVE wax finishes, it smells like aaahhh..... 

I use floor wax for my guitars, after oiling


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

flo said:


> beautiful.


 
thanks 



hufschmid said:


> Ever seen in some lumberyards this coloured wax they put on the end grain to seal the wood?
> 
> Wax also helps seal the wood and you get much less humidity reaction problems...
> 
> tung oil it self is not good and does not really protect


 
i do indeed notice wax on some endgrain over here....
i knew it was to seal... never thought about using it as a finish lol



flo said:


> I LOVE wax finishes, it smells like aaahhh.....
> 
> I use floor wax for my guitars, after oiling


 
wax does smel nice...
i really gotta get some wax now !!!! 

thanks guys


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 7, 2009)

If the wood is well seasoned and properly oiled and waxed, it will hold up and react against humidity just as well as any lacquered guitars 

When you check some of those cheap black painted guitars and watch the surface, you can see the glue joint seams sticking up under the finish which just shows that there is still some wood movement and this means that the wood used in those instruments have not been properly seasoned, lacquer or not lacquer wood is wood and there is humidity content inside it which cant go out under lacquer, reason why it moves and you see those seams.... 

How would your skin feel under a huge coat of lacquer? You would probably die...


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> If the wood is well seasoned and properly oiled and waxed, it will hold up and react against humidity just as well as any lacquered guitars
> 
> When you check some of those cheap black painted guitars and watch the surface, you can see the glue joint seams sticking up under the finish which just shows that there is still some wood movement and this means that the wood used in those instruments have not been properly seasoned, lacquer or not lacquer wood is wood and there is humidity content inside it which cant go out under lacquer, reason why it moves and you see those seams....
> 
> How would your skin feel under a huge coat of lacquer? You would probably die...


 
iv seen many production guitars with the glue seams moving under the finish....
actually every production built guitar i own has it.... 


i know what you mean about spraying a whole lot of lacquer onto a guitar....
im not into that....
i want to keep the finish thin,
to protect, not to restrict tone 

im going to be spraying nitro lacquer in the future, once i find a supplier...
that will protect as well as let me do a thin coat aswell as keep it shiney 

on another note... these setnecks are a pan in the ass to finish....
my idea of screwing it to a fixture through its cavities was ok, but still it doesnt give me full access and vision to everywhere....
i will have to come up with another way...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 7, 2009)

I used to lacquer guitars in the past, for the natural ones I only sprayed 1 coat to seal, sanded it with 600 grit to smoth it out, then sprayed 2 coats.....

That's it......

Open pore thype finish, satin lacquer to make it look very natural and just enough to protect the instrument...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 7, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> on another note... these setnecks are a pan in the ass to finish....
> my idea of screwing it to a fixture through its cavities was ok, but still it doesnt give me full access and vision to everywhere....
> i will have to come up with another way...



a modified system like this here would work just great...

Freehand Holder at Stewart-MacDonald

Or use a bucher hook at the headstock and hang it up while finishing the instrument....


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 7, 2009)

awesome work man, i love the body shape. i wish i could build guitars like that


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I used to lacquer guitars in the past, for the natural ones I only sprayed 1 coat to seal, sanded it with 600 grit to smoth it out, then sprayed 2 coats.....
> 
> That's it......
> 
> ...


 
thats the type of finish im wanting... just a couple of coats... 

that picture is great man...
im a huge fan of natural finishes...




hufschmid said:


> a modified system like this here would work just great...
> 
> Freehand Holder at Stewart-MacDonald
> 
> Or use a bucher hook at the headstock and hang it up while finishing the instrument....


 
hmm
that stew mac one is alright, but i dont see how it would work with a set neck or neck thru 

the holders themselves are simillar to what i made and have been using for bolt ons..

hmmm i cant find any pics of mine 
heres one








i have used a butchers hook on a previous build...
it retarded the tuner hole a bit after a while of hanging and being moved around... that was a maple neck...

iv also used large screw in hooks.... 
screw one into the strap button hole on the end of the body and hang it from there.... i didnt like that either...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Or use a bucher hook at the headstock and hang it up while finishing the instrument....


 
I know that that's how Sherman finishes his neck-thru/set-neck instruments.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> awesome work man, i love the body shape. i wish i could build guitars like that


 
thanks man 
and you never know... maybe you do have a tallent for building stuff.... migt just be waiting to be released 



caughtinamosh said:


> I know that that's how Sherman finishes his neck-thru/set-neck instruments.


 
well there you go....
maybe i should try it again.... 

i guess it will be different if im spraying....

when i used the hook method i was using a wipe on finish, hence the thing moving around so much


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 9, 2009)

was busy today....

leveled and polished the frets....
im still not great at fretwork.... but i will get there....

time to get out the masking tape















spending the extra 10 mins or so cutting up masking tape and masking off the board is a good idea, unless you want a very dirty scratched finger board lol...






the finish isnt the greatest iv done... but its not too bad i guess... just needs buffing..

hardware time...
















trust me to forget to put the ground wire in under the bridge before i screwed it down 





















i thought christmas coloured wiring was appropriate 











while im waiting for my slippery nuts to arrive, i thought i would put some string tension on the neck .... only slotted the B and e strings on a delrin nut...




















im really happy with the cavity cover.... came up well...
doesnt match 100%... but it does a lil depending how your looking at it lol

i also found out i made a mistake when routing the headstock shape,
i moved the template over... and well... due to that i now dont have totally straight string pull from the nut to the machine heads,
but thats ok....
wont be making that mistake again....
Lesson: stick to the original drawings and measurements 

just waiting on a few things to arrive, pups and 2 of Hufschmids slipery nuts... 

will start on the 8 string now


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks sweet man! Going to look great with the pickups installed!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 9, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks sweet man! Going to look great with the pickups installed!


 
thanks man


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 9, 2009)

That guitar is certainly looking great indeed.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Nov 9, 2009)

cant believe I've missed this thread for so long...
damn you Dell Viruses 
Time to go mac.

In the mean time, Im subscribing to this thread as its at its juciest 
Seriously consider doing custom builds at decent prices.
SERIOUSLY.
OR ELSE.
hahaa  I want one.
And you should try doing a satin look maybe for the 8 string, unless the high-gloss finish is your thing...then you do what you want!


----------



## damigu (Nov 9, 2009)

seriously consider doing some sales in your free time!
i like everything about your design--it's pretty much along the lines of everything i'm looking for in the custom i'd like to get within the next couple years.


----------



## Ruins (Nov 9, 2009)

damn it it just looks sexier and sexier MAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!
fuck 1 i have to control my self this guitar is turning gorges.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 9, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> That guitar is certainly looking great indeed.


 
thanks dude 



WhitechapelCS said:


> cant believe I've missed this thread for so long...
> damn you Dell Viruses
> Time to go mac.
> 
> ...


 
lol thanks man...

i have considered doing customs.... and i will when im ready 
couple more things to sort out in the meantime....
which is proving to be a good thing, as im learning 

as for gloss and satin.... depends on the wood and my mood  ...
the wood im using for the 8 has a bit of a purple tinge to it, so i might try my tin of satin tung oil on it 
(i bought a tn of satin and a tin of gloss to test them both)




damigu said:


> seriously consider doing some sales in your free time!
> i like everything about your design--it's pretty much along the lines of everything i'm looking for in the custom i'd like to get within the next couple years.


 
thanks man!

heres a preview of my first design for the 8...
i may change it as i go, 
but im liking it,
feedback? lol








Ruins said:


> damn it it just looks sexier and sexier MAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!
> fuck 1 i have to control my self this guitar is turning gorges.


 

thanks, just wait till it gets a blackdroid slip nut 
thats if i can slot and polish the damn nut lol...


----------



## Fred (Nov 9, 2009)

Just to say that 8-string design looks badass, no complaints here!


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow shit! It worked out really really well, although I don't really like the color ...
But your thread almost makes me start on a project  You should be really proud of this
guitar, well done. Hope you will post a video of it later.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

Fred said:


> Just to say that 8-string design looks badass, no complaints here!


 
thanks man 



Spratcho said:


> Wow shit! It worked out really really well, although I don't really like the color ...
> But your thread almost makes me start on a project  You should be really proud of this
> guitar, well done. Hope you will post a video of it later.


 
lol thanks i guess 

hmm i dont have a video camera.... but if you want video.. i shall try and find a way


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## BrainArt (Nov 10, 2009)

Andrew, I bet you're going to be doing a lot of this , when you finish the guitar. I know I would.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


>


 
lol man of few words 



IbanezShredderB said:


> Andrew, I bet you're going to be doing a lot of this , when you finish the guitar. I know I would.


 

hahaha hopefully i will be.... untill i decide its fate


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 10, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> hahaha hopefully i will be.... untill i decide its fate



If you ever need someone else to test it out for you, I'll do it.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2009)

The 7 looks cool and the 8 design is killer! I'm gonna put a vote in for a darker shade of finish for that 8. Or use a dark/exotic wood. How's that for some random dude on the internet bossing you around?
Seriously, though, I'm super impressed, and thanks a million for posting the pics for us wannabes to see how you do it.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> If you ever need someone else to test it out for you, I'll do it.


 
lol, you pay shipping, both ways 



Hollowway said:


> The 7 looks cool and the 8 design is killer! I'm gonna put a vote in for a darker shade of finish for that 8. Or use a dark/exotic wood. How's that for some random dude on the internet bossing you around?
> Seriously, though, I'm super impressed, and thanks a million for posting the pics for us wannabes to see how you do it.


 
thanks i guess lol....

damn randoms 

the 8 will be darker as the wood is... well... naturally dark lol

by the way, im no pro (as you can see by my mistakes lol...)
just a guy who builds shit 

update time i guess....

finished slotting the temp nut, 
and one of my acoustics came out to say hi.... 












oh hi 





now... i got my hands on a nut slotting dvd a while ago... and it went into alternate things to use... so i tried one method 
(a method i thought you guys and girls on here can use for your home builds) 
its just a feeler gauge set with some small teeth filed into one edge....
it worked quite well to be honest... better than my stew mac files 











flash






no flash





















the headstock looks burnt in this pic for some reason 









































oh look... some of my other guitars came to make friends.... 
















and this is where it shall sit untill pickups arrive....






pull up for neck pickup






push down for bridge
































that is all untill the pickups and stuff arrive 

and thanks to Patrick for the tip on the wiring


----------



## SD83 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great guitar! The 8-string design looks like that will become just as good looking...


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

SD83 said:


> Great guitar! The 8-string design looks like that will become just as good looking...


 
thanks dude


----------



## Elysian (Nov 10, 2009)

Really dig this design. One thing that would be cool on this one is if, where the 2 carves meet, you put one of those locking jacks, like this:

Neutrik - Audio - Locking 1/4" Phone Jacks - NJ3FP6C-B


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Really dig this design. One thing that would be cool on this one is if, where the 2 carves meet, you put one of those locking jacks, like this:
> 
> Neutrik - Audio - Locking 1/4" Phone Jacks - NJ3FP6C-B


 

great minds think alike aye 

thats why the carve is like that....

demoniac on this forum was talking to me about the neutrik jacks, so i thought i would cater the design to that aswell as barrel jacks.... 

if i can get my hands on one i will try it out...
i also want to try the dunlop flush straplock things....


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 10, 2009)

Your build looks awesome! I just love how tung oil brings out the beauty in the wood.

I've been building some guitars lately as well with exotics and domestics laminated together. I put several coats of tung oil, as you did, and it looks as if there's a clear coat on it. I used a foam brush to apply thick coats and then eventually wet sanded it level. The oil fills up the grains and pores and you're left with something that really looks like a clear coat. Then I just polish it with car polish and it produces a mirror finish.

Your builds look great though. I haven't done an 8 string yet, but I want to soon. I'll have to check back in and see how this 8 string develops!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

courtney2018 said:


> Your build looks awesome! I just love how tung oil brings out the beauty in the wood.
> 
> I've been building some guitars lately as well with exotics and domestics laminated together. I put several coats of tung oil, as you did, and it looks as if there's a clear coat on it. I used a foam brush to apply thick coats and then eventually wet sanded it level. The oil fills up the grains and pores and you're left with something that really looks like a clear coat. Then I just polish it with car polish and it produces a mirror finish.
> 
> Your builds look great though. I haven't done an 8 string yet, but I want to soon. I'll have to check back in and see how this 8 string develops!


 
thanks 

i noticed that the tung oil can fill up the pores if you put it on thick...

but i was looking for a different look.. with the pores more or less visable,
actually, as this was my first time using this tung oil, i didnt really know what to expect, lol

i dont have the patience to bother wet sanding and buffing this one out...
im not happy with it....

wheres some pics of your builds??? 
id like to see


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a couple that are in the pipe-line at the moment:

Ibanez RG 7 string body - Bloodwood and Satinwood

Ibanez RG 6 string body - Figured Eucalyptus top with Santos Mahogany back

The second one is on stand-by a the moment. Right now I'm refinishing a customer's guitar and cutting a prototype neck on my CNC machine. As soon as I get a neck that I like I'll be jumping back to these projects.

I also have another Fireman that's entirely white korina, just like Paul Gilbert's for a customer. I have to get this neck prototype done so I can finish this Fireman build as my customer what's a white korina/bubinga neck, just like Paul's.

Got another customer that wants a guitar of my own design, but it's very similar to an Ibanez RG. I just made some small changes that are to my liking. It's going to be in African Mahogany and the neck will be a 3 piece with maple and purpleheart in the middle.

I'll post up some pics of the white korina Fireman in a bit.

Those threads I posted at Jemsite have all the pics in it. I have some updated ones of the bloodwood/satinwood build that I post here in a bit as well. My site has a gallery on it that shows the first Fireman that I did.

Doing this prototype neck has been a real pain, but I'm almost there. I'm going to finish it up today. Crossing my fingers for a good day today.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

ahhhh the things i would do to get my hands on a CNC... 
it would make everything soooo much easier....
but then again i wouldnt be able to call them handmade, which defeats the purpose of me building these things lol 
also iv heard those CNC bits cost quite a bit of $$$ depending on their type? 


hey! they look pretty damn sweet!

nice work 

where the hell did you find figured eucalyptus?!? 

isnt eucalyptus native to australia  lol
if i remember correct, i believe those "perpendicular lines" are called veins 
apparently alot of australian wood has it...
like dried up sap crap 
you see it in alot of lathe turned bowls and stuff over here,
damn nice bit of wood none the less 

the humbucker/slanted single is a good idea too, 
hopeully your slanting the end of the fingerboard with it?! 

looks like i will have to get an inlay done or a fingerboard from you at some point just to say we colaborated....
you know.... incase you get famous or something 

let me know when the korina fireman pics are up 

oh and goodluck with the neck 


now why the hell am i awake at 7am.... 
back to sleep


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea, the figured eucalyptus is from Australia. I love it. Looks awesome! I'm definintely going to be using it again in the future.

The CNC is definitely a love/hate relationship. Right now I'm hating it because I'm having some problems with it, but once you pull something off of it and it's exactly what you wanted then it's all Love! 

I haven't gotten far on the eucalyptus body. Just what you saw in the pics I believe. I haven't touched it in a while. I'm going to put in some binding around the edge and I'm thinking of doing a neck for it. I hadn't thought about extending the fretboard to match the pickup angle slant, but it wouldn't be a bad idea. I don't think I'll put frets down that far. Maybe a cool inlay or something.

About the CNC not being "hand-made"...I used to feel the same way as you. But the thing is you have to model it in the computer, which is by hand. Then you program the CNC to cut it, obviously by hand. The machine is doing the cutting, but you told it to do all that. And there's still alot of stuff to do with your hands to get it finished. Cutting it out on the CNC saves me some time for sure, but I still consider it to be by hand.

Yea, just let me know if you want something.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

courtney2018 said:


> Yea, the figured eucalyptus is from Australia. I love it. Looks awesome! I'm definintely going to be using it again in the future.


 

it does look awesome 
did you buy it from Aus? or is it sold in the US ?
iv never heard of figured eucalypt 
i sent an email to a mate at tasmanian tone woods to see if he can get me some lol...




> The CNC is definitely a love/hate relationship. Right now I'm hating it because I'm having some problems with it, but once you pull something off of it and it's exactly what you wanted then it's all Love!


 
lol well when you rely on tools on a daily basis theres always going to be love/hate relationships going on 

is it one of them big cnc's? or a smaller one?




> I haven't gotten far on the eucalyptus body.





> Just what you saw in the pics I believe. I haven't touched it in a while. I'm going to put in some binding around the edge and I'm thinking of doing a neck for it. I hadn't thought about extending the fretboard to match the pickup angle slant, but it wouldn't be a bad idea. I don't think I'll put frets down that far. Maybe a cool inlay or something.


 

kinda like this, just ignore the fanned frets... lol
http://www.ormsbyguitars.com/galleries/gallerypics/IMG_4300.jpg

i believe theres a few older production guitars that have angled fingerboards...
i just cant remember what models lol...





> About the CNC not being "hand-made"...I used to feel the same way as you. But the thing is you have to model it in the computer, which is by hand. Then you program the CNC to cut it, obviously by hand. The machine is doing the cutting, but you told it to do all that. And there's still alot of stuff to do with your hands to get it finished. Cutting it out on the CNC saves me some time for sure, but I still consider it to be by hand.


 
oh i know what you mean,
and it is still alot of work whether its hand tools or machine/computers

but i meant it in a literal sense lol, 
theres a huge difference between spending hours slaving away with hand tools, 
and sitting at a computer, programing the CNC to do it all...

then again...you gotta be computer literate to do cnc work lol,
i couldnt even finish the CAD part of the carpentry/construction course that i did years ago, 
i just couldnt pass up good hand tools and hand work for a machine 
maybe im just ignorant lol

iv had this conversation with many builders...  lol





> Yea, just let me know if you want something.


 
i shall


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 10, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> that is all untill the pickups and stuff arrive



The wanker should hurry up and post you the pups  

Popping up to the the post office this arvo


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 10, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> The wanker should hurry up and post you the pups
> 
> Popping up to the the post office this arvo


 
tell me about it.....
he is such a lazy ass 



naa man... im kidding lol

thanks for the pups i appreciate it


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Nov 10, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> ahhhh the things i would do to get my hands on a CNC...
> it would make everything soooo much easier....
> but then again i wouldnt be able to call them handmade, which defeats the purpose of me building these things lol
> also iv heard those CNC bits cost quite a bit of $$$ depending on their type?



A CNC is basically a Router attached to a frame that is computer guided in three way's, so any router bit that fits on your router, can be fit on a CNC. Atleast, thats what i've seen. I have seen quite some btw..
And CNC doesn't really decrease value or 'handmade', because there is still a shitload to do. However the Fuckup chance is below zero IF your drawing is correct. Then again, the fault is in your drawing, and not the machine. CNC's are the shit


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 10, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> did you buy it from Aus? or is it sold in the US ? iv never heard of figured eucalypt  i sent an email to a mate at tasmanian tone woods to see if he can get me some lol...
> 
> is it one of them big cnc's? or a smaller one?
> 
> ...





I bought it from the place in Arizona that I gave you the link for. They're not carrying it now. I'm going to have to call them to see if they're going to get any more in. I really loved that stuff. It's extremely figured! I like those veins in it too. Really gives it character I think.

The CNC I bought is kinda small, but if you saw it in person you'd say it's fuckin' huge. It stands just over 6 feet tall. It'll cut 24" by 48", but the footprint of it is 36" by 67". The 24" dimension is expandable all the way out to 8 feet. So I could buy the attachment to make it 8 feet if I want to do full-sheet plywood for making cabinets or something. I will eventually, because the boyfriend builds custom tube amps and he's jonesing to do speaker cabinets as well.


Fanned frets - they look cool, but not for me at all. I'll have to look thru that site a bit more. A angled fretboard? Interesting.

I agree with you on the difference between by hand and CNC. That was the way I was doing it....all by hand. I really enjoy it, but I wanted to take this venture to the next level and be able to have a faster turn-around, as well as building necks with repeatable dimensions. So I got the CNC. The pics that you saw of my stuff was all done by hand. It was before I bought the CNC. I've got templates all over the place of different body styles and such.







Jeroenofzo said:


> A CNC is basically a Router attached to a frame that is computer guided in three way's, so any router bit that fits on your router, can be fit on a CNC. Atleast, thats what i've seen. I have seen quite some btw..
> And CNC doesn't really decrease value or 'handmade', because there is still a shitload to do. However the Fuckup chance is below zero IF your drawing is correct. Then again, the fault is in your drawing, and not the machine. CNC's are the shit




Yea, mine is a router mounted on to the sled that goes up and down. It's a powerful one though. Much stronger than my other routers. It has circuitry in it that keeps the RPMs at whatever you set them to even when you dig into dense or deep material.


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the white Korina Fireman.





 

 

​


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 11, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> A CNC is basically a Router attached to a frame that is computer guided in three way's, so any router bit that fits on your router, can be fit on a CNC. Atleast, thats what i've seen. I have seen quite some btw..
> And CNC doesn't really decrease value or 'handmade', because there is still a shitload to do. However the Fuckup chance is below zero IF your drawing is correct. Then again, the fault is in your drawing, and not the machine. CNC's are the shit


 
i know what a cnc is lol 
i didnt know they could take standard router bits though..



courtney2018 said:


> I bought it from the place in Arizona that I gave you the link for. They're not carrying it now. I'm going to have to call them to see if they're going to get any more in. I really loved that stuff. It's extremely figured! I like those veins in it too. Really gives it character I think.


 
oh sorry i didnt see that link 

i talked to my mate, and he has alot instock 
the figure is really really sexy lol

he tells me the price is worked out by the intensity of the figure,
so i will assume its a bit more than his sassafras,
so a rough guess, i reckon a top is gonna cost me around 190 - 230



> The CNC I bought is kinda small, but if you saw it in person you'd say it's fuckin' huge. It stands just over 6 feet tall. It'll cut 24" by 48", but the footprint of it is 36" by 67". The 24" dimension is expandable all the way out to 8 feet. So I could buy the attachment to make it 8 feet if I want to do full-sheet plywood for making cabinets or something. I will eventually, because the boyfriend builds custom tube amps and he's jonesing to do speaker cabinets as well.


 
thats a decent sized unit....
over here in australia, theres ALOT of guys who build their own cnc's.....
im yet to make friends with any of those people though hahaha

building tube amps is something iv wanted to get into aswell....
but i just cant afford it lol

quite the instrument building couple you two are 



> Fanned frets - they look cool, but not for me at all. I'll have to look thru that site a bit more. A angled fretboard? Interesting.




they do look pretty cool..
i will probably do a fanned fret sooner or later....

but the picture was only to show you waht i meant by slanting the end of the fingerboard with the neck pickup 



> I agree with you on the difference between by hand and CNC. That was the way I was doing it....all by hand. I really enjoy it, but I wanted to take this venture to the next level and be able to have a faster turn-around, as well as building necks with repeatable dimensions. So I got the CNC. The pics that you saw of my stuff was all done by hand. It was before I bought the CNC. I've got templates all over the place of different body styles and such.




secretly....
iv actually been working with a cnc dude to do some inlayed boards and stuff 
so im quite the hipocrit lol

cnc seems to be the way most builders go after doing a fair few handbuilts...
natural progression i guess....

i guess you can even make templates on your cnc? lol
theres an easy way to make some cash 





courtney2018 said:


> Here's a few pics of the white Korina Fireman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
not my style, but it looks pretty sweet....
good work 
keep it up...


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 11, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> oh sorry i didnt see that link  i talked to my mate, and he has alot instock
> the figure is really really sexy lol he tells me the price is worked out by the intensity of the figure, so i will assume its a bit more than his sassafras, so a rough guess, i reckon a top is gonna cost me around 190 - 230




Oops, sorry. It was on the other thread. It's Wood Workers Source. They don't have any more eucalyptus. Next order I do I'm going to ask if they plan on getting any more in.

Yea, it's really sexy. I'd rather use it than figured maple. It's just so extreme. If my source gets it back in they won't charge you extra for the amount of figure in it. All you have to do is call them up and ask what they've got and let them know what you want. The price is the same. They go by the "board foot" to determine price.

I've got some figured african mahogany and figured purpleheart from them and it was the same price as the non-figured pieces. I actually had no idea I was getting figured pieces. That's just what they sent. You should see the purpleheart. Wow does it have some figure in it.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry i accidently hit enter before i finished the last replies 



courtney2018 said:


> Oops, sorry. It was on the other thread. It's Wood Workers Source. They don't have any more eucalyptus. Next order I do I'm going to ask if they plan on getting any more in.




hahaha theres why i didnt see it! 
ill check it out




> Yea, it's really sexy. I'd rather use it than figured maple. It's just so extreme. If my source gets it back in they won't charge you extra for the amount of figure in it. All you have to do is call them up and ask what they've got and let them know what you want. The price is the same. They go by the "board foot" to determine price.


 
yea figured maple has been over used,
imo its becoming the new standard 

hmm i wonder how much it costs to shit wood from US to AUS lol....
i know theres rules about the wood being approved by customs and it has to be less than 5 years old or something 



> I've got some figured african mahogany and figured purpleheart from them and it was the same price as the non-figured pieces. I actually had no idea I was getting figured pieces. That's just what they sent. You should see the purpleheart. Wow does it have some figure in it.


 
again, damn you americans and your supply of figured woods! 
we have like.... barely any over here....
and absolutly nothing in my local timber yards lol...

figured purpleheart sounds so good


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 11, 2009)

You need to be teaching a class to all the major manufacturers on how to properly cut out a lower horn and shape a heel. That is EXACTLY what I'd like all my guitars to look like. Strong work on going for easy access to the 24th fret.


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 11, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> yea figured maple has been over used, imo its becoming the new standard  hmm i wonder how much it costs to shit wood from US to AUS lol.... i know theres rules about the wood being approved by customs and it has to be less than 5 years old or something




I couldn't agree more. Figured Eucalyptus still offers that style, but to an extreme. It's something that people will stop and try to figure out what it really is. It's something different and I like doing things differently. Helps make you stand out a bit more, you know.

I don't know how much it is. You can always do a bogus order and type in an address at the end to see how much it'll be. I know customs is going to charge you when they get it in Aus. I've got no idea how much that'll be. The people at Wood Workers Source might know, but I kinda doubt it. It's probably not worth buying it from the US. Then again, if you can't find the wood in your country then this might be a good deal. 





> again, damn you americans and your supply of figured woods! we have like.... barely any over here.... and absolutly nothing in my local timber yards lol...




Here's a thought though - become a wood importer. Seriously!





> figured purpleheart sounds so good




You should see it! When I got it I couldn't believe my eyes. It's so beautiful I don't even want to use it for necks, which was my original plan for it. I'd rather use it for fretboards or guitar bodies. I bought some more which will be here later today actually, but they didn't have any more that was figured. I bought a whole bunch of wood. Lots of exotic stuff.

Also picked up some Tasmanian Pink Myrtle which has a slight bit of figure in it. I've got some now that I got in a couple of weeks ago and some more will be here today. Not as pink as I was hoping for. Maybe some tung oil will bring out the pink hue. I was hoping for a light pink. Combine that with some dark wood and you've got a great combination.

Ever heard of Merbau? Bought some of that which will be here today too. It's supposed to be a medium brown color with a rich reddish tinge to it. I've never used it, but looking forward to putting in a body. I also bought some Tulipwood which has irregular streaks of yellow, rose and red or violet on a cream to straw colored background. Unfortunately when I ordered they were out. I was really looking forward to using that. Who's ever used Tulipwood, you know? Again, just going for being different to stand out a bit. That Tulipwood is damn pricey though. I ended up switching it out for some Wenge.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 11, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> You need to be teaching a class to all the major manufacturers on how to properly cut out a lower horn and shape a heel. That is EXACTLY what I'd like all my guitars to look like. Strong work on going for easy access to the 24th fret.


 
hahahahaha
thanks man....





courtney2018 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Figured Eucalyptus still offers that style, but to an extreme. It's something that people will stop and try to figure out what it really is. It's something different and I like doing things differently. Helps make you stand out a bit more, you know.


 
thats what you want in a custom....
something that grabs peoples attention,
as opposed to just another ss shaped guitar...  





> I don't know how much it is. You can always do a bogus order and type in an address at the end to see how much it'll be. I know customs is going to charge you when they get it in Aus. I've got no idea how much that'll be. The people at Wood Workers Source might know, but I kinda doubt it. It's probably not worth buying it from the US. Then again, if you can't find the wood in your country then this might be a good deal.


 
hmmm ill just email and ask i guess...

but yea its the customs fee's that stop me from buying from overseas...

the only way i can see it being a decent deal is if i get a couple of people together and order a bulk lot of tops or something.... 

ill figure out when the time comes lol



> Here's a thought though - become a wood importer. Seriously!


 
lol if i had the cash i would....

i was talking to a guy here about buying some queen ebony....
and he told me how he aquired it...

bought a bulk lot for around 15grand or some rediculous figure....
and now he is selling it all off at a raised price....

i couldnt see myself doing anything like that....
theres just no garuntee that people want the stuff....

mind you, the dude searched me out on a forum just to try and sell a bunch of ebony to me.. lol
desperation i reckon 






> You should see it! When I got it I couldn't believe my eyes. It's so beautiful I don't even want to use it for necks, which was my original plan for it. I'd rather use it for fretboards or guitar bodies. I bought some more which will be here later today actually, but they didn't have any more that was figured. I bought a whole bunch of wood. Lots of exotic stuff.


 
hahaha
i understand that...
save the good stuff for an application that is more visable 

figured purpleheart fingerboard sounds really good 



> Also picked up some Tasmanian Pink Myrtle which has a slight bit of figure in it. I've got some now that I got in a couple of weeks ago and some more will be here today. Not as pink as I was hoping for. Maybe some tung oil will bring out the pink hue. I was hoping for a light pink. Combine that with some dark wood and you've got a great combination.


 
myrtle is sexy!!!
thats another timber i do have access to (thank god) lol

i will need pics of that guitar when its started 




> Ever heard of Merbau? Bought some of that which will be here today too. It's supposed to be a medium brown color with a rich reddish tinge to it. I've never used it, but looking forward to putting in a body.


 
yea merbau is another aussie wood, (i assume its aussie, theres shit loads here lol)
theres been discussions on it between various australian guitar buiders,
and the verdict is always, its probably not the best thing for instruments..
and i still havnt seen anyone use it...

its used over here for outdoor applications and decking... and oil it...

i tried using a bit for a fingerboard a while ago with bad results lol...
it picked up alot of dirt during fretwork and went grey 

never seen it finished in a heavy coat of clear or anything though...

let us know what you think of it 




> I also bought some Tulipwood which has irregular streaks of yellow, rose and red or violet on a cream to straw colored background. Unfortunately when I ordered they were out. I was really looking forward to using that. Who's ever used Tulipwood, you know? Again, just going for being different to stand out a bit. That Tulipwood is damn pricey though. I ended up switching it out for some Wenge.


 
tulip wood is one of the most beautiful woods iv ever seen.....

a mate of mine made a neck out of it, hopefully he doesnt mind me posting the pics 

he says its pretty sturdy

















you can see why it expensive  


now, time to listen to some COB and cut some blackwood and makore


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 12, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> myrtle is sexy!!!
> thats another timber i do have access to (thank god) lol
> 
> i will need pics of that guitar when its started


 

Will do! Haven't decided what to do with it yet, but it will be laminated with some other dark woods to provide some contrast. 

 




> yea merbau is another aussie wood, (i assume its aussie, theres shit loads here lol) theres been discussions on it between various australian guitar buiders, and the verdict is always, its probably not the best thing for instruments... and i still havnt seen anyone use it...
> 
> its used over here for outdoor applications and decking... and oil it... i tried using a bit for a fingerboard a while ago with bad results lol... it picked up alot of dirt during fretwork and went grey
> 
> ...




Yea, merbau is from southeast Asia and in that area, so I wouldn't doubt that you've got some there. It came in today, but I haven't even unwrapped the packages. I have about 700lbs. of wood sitting in the living room right now. 







> tulip wood is one of the most beautiful woods iv ever seen.....
> 
> a mate of mine made a neck out of it, hopefully he doesnt mind me posting the pics
> 
> ...




Those are some nice pics. I would think that it would have more purple in it. Still looks great though. I wish I could've gotten some this time. Maybe next time.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 12, 2009)

You should be getting a little package tomorrow or Monday dude


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 12, 2009)

courtney2018 said:


> Will do! Haven't decided what to do with it yet, but it will be laminated with some other dark woods to provide some contrast.


 
sounds good 





> Yea, merbau is from southeast Asia and in that area, so I wouldn't doubt that you've got some there. It came in today, but I haven't even unwrapped the packages. I have about 700lbs. of wood sitting in the living room right now.





well there you go 

stashing wood in the living room!!! hahaha brilliant! 



> Those are some nice pics. I would think that it would have more purple in it. Still looks great though. I wish I could've gotten some this time. Maybe next time.


 
well that is unfinished i believe... sanded all the way up to 2200 or something....

will probably have alot more colour when a finish is applied 




Raoul Duke said:


> You should be getting a little package tomorrow or Monday dude


 
cheers man, ill keep an eye out


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 12, 2009)

I did`n know that wood! amazing, I want to see a Blakdroid with that....


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 12, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1735433 said:


> I did`n know that wood! amazing, I want to see a Blakdroid with that....


 

you will have to talk to Patrick about that... lol


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

^ dam got 'd again!!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> ^ dam got 'd again!!!!


 

lol,
please explain....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> you will have to talk to Patrick about that... lol


 
i was about to write this too...


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i was about to write this too...


 
OH

hahahahah


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 12, 2009)

AAAHHHHGGGGGGGG
This is amazing i wanna see moar!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 12, 2009)

vhmetalx said:


> AAAHHHHGGGGGGGG
> This is amazing i wanna see moar!


 

lol soon maybe 

pickups just got here....
thought i hit the jackpot when i pulled out a BK box 

cheers Chris


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 13, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> lol soon maybe
> 
> pickups just got here....
> thought i hit the jackpot when i pulled out a BK box
> ...



 Yeah I thought it was abit mean to put them in a BKP box 

Good to hear they got there OK


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 13, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah I thought it was abit mean to put them in a BKP box
> 
> Good to hear they got there OK


 


lol we do have a tiny problem.....
when i made my pickup template,
i measured a seven string pickup base plate that i got as a sample from somewhere....
(i believe i had Nick measure the routs of his loomis or COW or someting too...)

and well, the tab on the ibanez base plates measure 1mm bigger haha....
i supose that because the ibanez routs are rounded? .....

i can fix that....
but ffs... why cant manufacturers colaborate with their damn measurements  lol

while we are on that subject....

anyone want to do some 8 string measurements for me? 
mainly pup rout width....


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 16, 2009)

ARG!
dude i hope everything works out good. id love to see this beast someday.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 16, 2009)

vhmetalx said:


> ARG!
> dude i hope everything works out good. id love to see this beast someday.


 

cheers 

its all goood, just gotta finish the fretwork,

next week i reckon...
im sick at the moment


----------



## masterblaster (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks fo posting all of the great pictures and info, beautiful build man! You and Jeroenofzo have inspired me!


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 16, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> cheers
> 
> its all goood, just gotta finish the fretwork,
> 
> ...



That's nectar , be sure to get better fast! 
and post pics ofcourse.......


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 16, 2009)

masterblaster said:


> Thanks fo posting all of the great pictures and info, beautiful build man! You and Jeroenofzo have inspired me!


 
no worries 

thanks
make sure you do a build thread 




vhmetalx said:


> That's nectar , be sure to get better fast!
> and post pics ofcourse.......


 

lol

i just did the scarf joint on the 8 neck....
have rough cut a body,
now i just have to figure out a headstock design....
8 string headstocks are proving hard.... very hard.... 

i dont think i can post too many more pics....
photobuckets telling me im almost over my bandwith limit, whatever that is lol


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 16, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> no worries
> 
> thanks
> make sure you do a build thread
> ...




Open up a hotmail account or something , join photobucket again and BAM problem solved 

Did you still need 8 string pup cavity measurements?


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 16, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Open up a hotmail account or something , join photobucket again and BAM problem solved
> 
> Did you still need 8 string pup cavity measurements?


 

LOL... i could do one with my yahoo email....

good thinking 99...

and yes i still need 8 string measurements 
feel free to drop that agile off at my place....


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 16, 2009)

What is this "sick" you speak of? Sounds like an excuse to get out of showing us more geetar pr0nz to me


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 16, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> LOL... i could do one with my yahoo email....
> 
> good thinking 99...
> 
> and yes i still need 8 string measurements



Thanks chief 

Well don't hold your breath because I'm a lazy bastard  but I could attempt to measure up the specs on my Agile if ya want


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> What is this "sick" you speak of? Sounds like an excuse to get out of showing us more geetar pr0nz to me


 
LOLOLOLOL

naaa iv just felt pretty shitty due to the heat....
but im decent now.... just my left shoulder playing up again... lol

i will post some pronz tonight 




Raoul Duke said:


> Thanks chief
> 
> Well don't hold your breath because I'm a lazy bastard  but I could attempt to measure up the specs on my Agile if ya want


 
that could work... 
grab your ruler and do some measuring 

the agiles use hipshot bridges dont they?


----------



## Metalus (Nov 17, 2009)

The guitar looks awesome man cant wait to see it finished. What pups are you putting in it?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 17, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> naaa iv just felt pretty shitty due to the heat....



I hear that today, dude... 35c up here to day, with humidity that makes it feel like you're fucking swimming  I was not made for this


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 17, 2009)

Metalus said:


> The guitar looks awesome man cant wait to see it finished. What pups are you putting in it?


 
thanks dude 

Ps: nice name  




Demoniac said:


> I hear that today, dude... 35c up here to day, with humidity that makes it feel like you're fucking swimming  I was not made for this


 
its insane man....
LOL swimming... thats a good one lol 

today its cold though, or maybe thats just my fever talking  

when i was younger... we used to go bum around in the shopping centres on hot days lol... free air con


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 17, 2009)

I would have if i could. My work has some air con, but it don't work too well, and it actually got to 41 degrees in the factory  Gross.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I would have if i could. My work has some air con, but it don't work too well, and it actually got to 41 degrees in the factory  Gross.


 
hahaha fuck that....

sounds like an oh&s breach lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, technically the factory is outside the air conditioning, so it's not like they even try and keep that cool  But yes... 41 = fucked up.

On topic, that guitar is awesome, and i would rather like to play it  You should... um...


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Well, technically the factory is outside the air conditioning, so it's not like they even try and keep that cool  But yes... 41 = fucked up.
> 
> On topic, that guitar is awesome, and i would rather like to play it  You should... um...


 

hahaha gay..... complain 

yea i should finish it....
but i dont like the tung oil on the body lol...
nor do i like the maple fretboard 

but i will finish it sooner or later....

i just found out qld maple doesnt like routers.... 

searching the workshop floor for the lil bit that chipped off is a big job LOLLL


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 17, 2009)

Gay... stupid routers and their breaking all your shit. You should try throwing the router at the floor with great force. I personally guarantee it will never break your stuff again


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Gay... stupid routers and their breaking all your shit. You should try throwing the router at the floor with great force. I personally guarantee it will never break your stuff again


 

lol dont say that, my routers will hear, then they will hunt you down... lol
i have 4 
one for the router table, one for bodies and necks, one for pup and cavity routs, and a spare 


oh btw i found the bits and glued them back on.. lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 17, 2009)

Well i'm glad the bits weren't pissed off about being so violently separated from the body. Stupid QLD stuff


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Well i'm glad the bits weren't pissed off about being so violently separated from the body. Stupid QLD stuff


 

LOL
yes bloody QLD!!!! 


on another note....
a rat just ran past.... 

this body is qld maple,
and
this neck is blackwood,

i was talking to a mate and he was telling me he has had a few issues 
with blackwood "moving" when it is cut and shaped...

i have seen a few other builders using blackwood for necks,
so i thought i would test it out...

it looks the goods...


pics?

planing the faces
time to get out the stanely plane and sharpen it up...



























gluing up the scarf
note the locator pins
















oversize neck blank and body lol











as you can see, the body still needs a few more passes with the router, 
i just had to glue the chipped out bit back before i could continue...


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh nice! Please stain it with black or darkbrown stain, it would be frikkking awsome man! I alredy love your build threads


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 17, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> Oh nice! Please stain it with black or darkbrown stain, it would be frikkking awsome man! I alredy love your build threads


 
hmmm
i was thinking of paintiing it....

BUT

i have been wanting to try and mix up my own stains.....
hmmm....

we shall see.....

if i decide to mix my own, well.. i gotta start now for it to be ready in a few weeks lol


oh and i got a bandsaw 
just gotta go pick it up next weekend or something.... 
a good hour and a half - 2 hour drive away


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 17, 2009)

Today i started making my guitar in the shop, Its gonna be all mahogany, and'i haven't decided on the fretboard wood yet...

For the neck, should i just cut one piece and then use the edge grain? or should I cut 3 pieces, glue them all on the face and then use the edge grain?

Now that I think about it the second option looks dumb, but it doesn't hurt to ask... 

And on topic, great build!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 18, 2009)

Opeth21 said:


> Today i started making my guitar in the shop, Its gonna be all mahogany, and'i haven't decided on the fretboard wood yet...
> 
> For the neck, should i just cut one piece and then use the edge grain? or should I cut 3 pieces, glue them all on the face and then use the edge grain?
> 
> ...


 

not to be rude, but
you have chosen to do a build, so you need to do the homework for it.... 

go google guitar building, and neck woods and read up on quarter and flat sawn woods, or buy one of the books available, its a small price to pay for a fair bit of knowledge 

thanks


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Nov 18, 2009)

You got a bandsaw? Jealous.

Looking good dude.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 18, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> You got a bandsaw? Jealous.
> 
> Looking good dude.


 

haha yea 
was a matter of great timing....

you know... when you see a nice old 14" bandsaw for $275..... with a new motor, and 5 or 6 blades + a wheely base, you just cant say no.....

sure its not new and flashy.... but it will do the job.... and for less than a quater of the price... 

theres my christmas present lol

now i just have to hope it fits in my workshop LOL


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow just got done looking through this thread and all I have to say is wow. awesome work man.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 18, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> Wow just got done looking through this thread and all I have to say is wow. awesome work man.


 
thanks dude


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 18, 2009)

It's looking great dude!! Awesome work!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 18, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> It's looking great dude!! Awesome work!


 

thanks man


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 19, 2009)

i mentioned i made two neck blanks....

and i have some parts laying around,
so i decided i will do a 6 string...
i need to practice my fretting... 

and well i wont have the cash to fund the 8 prototype for a while... lol

blackwood neck, 
rosewood fingerboard,
slanted fretboard end, 
qld maple body,
hardtail,
humbucker in bridge,
slanted single in neck,
volume pot, 
toggle switch,
barrel jack,
whatever machine heads i can get my hands on (i need to do a 3/3 headstock i guess)
white side dots,
no other inlays,
delrin nut,
set neck,
jumbo fretwire,

i think thats all lol



















 

i will rout the truss rod channel tomorrow, 
and i may do a bit of rough carving....
and draw up a headstock shape....

but i wont do anything else untill i get my bandsaw into the workshop and set it up so i can use it to cut the fingerboard and neck taper....

should be picking it up on sunday


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks really interesting


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 19, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Looks really interesting


 

thanks i guess lol

i havnt built a 6 string for a while...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 19, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


>




What guitar is this 

You building 2 at once now, or did I miss something


----------



## Meldville (Nov 19, 2009)

This looks awesome! DON'T PAINT IT!!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 19, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> What guitar is this
> 
> You building 2 at once now, or did I miss something


 
well,
i built the 7string, 
and theres nothing more i can do with that untill i buy the tool to level the frets.... 

i built the neck blank for the 8string, 
and i started this maple body to get a feel for the 8 shape, beats wasting an expensive bit of wood... lol
i liike it, weight feels alright,
but i dont have the cash to fund a hipshot 8 bridge at the moment,
so in the meantime i thought i would do another build,
to:
. get some bandsaw practice,
. get a better feel for the body shape, and work out how i want the carve,
. work on my fretting,
. get my 3/3 headstock designed
. maybe try a dark stain finish
. finally get rid of this hardtail bridge thats been hanging around for years

i will probably give it to someone.. lol




Meldville said:


> This looks awesome! DON'T PAINT IT!!!!


 
lol thanks


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 19, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh 8 string 

Get good at building 8 string necks so you can build a replacement for my Intrepid 

Bad day to do anything that involves energy, bloody hot in Sydney today


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 19, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Ohhhhhhh 8 string
> 
> Get good at building 8 string necks so you can build a replacement for my Intrepid
> 
> Bad day to do anything that involves energy, bloody hot in Sydney today


 
lol why not just take the intrepid hardware and build a whole new body and neck 
then sell the original intrepid neck and body on ebay as a project 
damn im so smart 

it is bloody hot....
im hating this damn weather!!!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 19, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> lol why not just take the intrepid hardware and build a whole new body and neck
> then sell the original intrepid neck and body on ebay as a project
> damn im so smart
> 
> ...



Yeah the weather sux, at 7am when I was on my way to work it was already like 21 degrees 


Ha ha I like the ash body Its not a pro model so the hardware isn't top notch. 

I'm eventually going to get it re sprayed and just need to find someone to build me a neck

Im getting my 2nd Agile 8 in Jan as well


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 19, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah the weather sux, at 7am when I was on my way to work it was already like 21 degrees
> 
> 
> Ha ha I like the ash body Its not a pro model so the hardware isn't top notch.
> ...


 
well wheres my measurements? 



> Im getting my 2nd Agile 8 in Jan as well


 
another agile?
which one this time?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 19, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> well wheres my measurements?
> 
> 
> another agile?
> which one this time?



 I will eventually get around to it, too busy playing the thing  You could always come to my band practice space to measure it up yourself 

Im getting another Agile 8, this time though its going to be a Septor, natural ash body, rosewood board, reverse headstock and I thought I'd stick with the 28" neck 

When I get that baby I can start modding my Intrepid


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah the weather sux, at 7am when I was on my way to work it was already like 21 degrees



7am on my walk to work this morning it was 27


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 20, 2009)

7am this morning on my walk to work : 3C, sunshine, a smedge of dampness and fog. beautiful, the air was crips, you could feel it entering your lungs with every breathe!!!

i don't do heat!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 20, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I will eventually get around to it, too busy playing the thing  You could always come to my band practice space to measure it up yourself
> 
> Im getting another Agile 8, this time though its going to be a Septor, natural ash body, rosewood board, reverse headstock and I thought I'd stick with the 28" neck
> 
> When I get that baby I can start modding my Intrepid


 
lol how about you do it!! 

another 8 aye.... sounds good 



Demoniac said:


> 7am on my walk to work this morning it was 27


 
lol screw that.... 



ralphy1976 said:


> 7am this morning on my walk to work : 3C, sunshine, a smedge of dampness and fog. beautiful, the air was crips, you could feel it entering your lungs with every breathe!!!
> 
> i don't do heat!!!


 
lol

if i had a choice, i wouldt do heat either... 


truss rod slots routed,
fretboard is being measured up and getting readt to be cut....
based on ibanez 6 nut width 

shall cut that now... im impatient


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> 7am on my walk to work this morning it was 27


 
man, you guys are lucky over there, its freakin freezing hereabouts.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 20, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> man, you guys are lucky over there, its freakin freezing hereabouts.


 
lol i think we would prefer cold at the moment....

its like we are cooking.... and the cannibals are licking their lips....


----------



## leandroab (Nov 20, 2009)

Hipshot!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 21, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Hipshot!!!


 
buy me a hipshot 8 bridge


----------



## Vletrmx (Nov 21, 2009)

Wait, is that thing solid maple? I know you said the weight was fine, but I would imagine it's at least heavier than most guitars. XD

Either way, looking forward to another amazing build (or builds, I guess ).


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 21, 2009)

vineroon said:


> Wait, is that thing solid maple? I know you said the weight was fine, but I would imagine it's at least heavier than most guitars. XD
> 
> Either way, looking forward to another amazing build (or builds, I guess ).


 
yes, body is a solid piece of qld maple, 
its not really heavy, maple is actually quite light and soft.


picking up my bandsaw tomorrow so i might dissapear for a few days while im messing around with it 

forgot to load pics lastnight..

looks like my camera lens needs a clean...




























i have done the fretboard inlays and cleaned up the dried glue, did the tummy cut too.....

ill take pics tomorrow


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 22, 2009)

fucking hot yesterday...

went and picked up my bandsaw....
its very nice...
now i just need to learn to set the tension on the belts and blade,,

took me a couple of hours to put together and set up but it is running very good at the moment....
i did a few practice cuts... i likey... 
i need to throw a new switch in it though... i will do that soon,






did the inlays the other day too,..
i really really like the look of small dots.... 
i will def be doing more like this...






and tummy cut started











might trim the neck up tomorrow if i can decide on a headstock shape...
then i can get onto fretting it
then set it
i have to do the cavty templates too and rout them....


that is all for now


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 25, 2009)

hi guys and chicks,

well my laptop screen decided to crack on me,
now all i see is 3 quarters of my screen (right side cracked)
black/white/red/and blue pulsating screens...
so im gonna try and get this repaired somehow, and then i will be able to get back on the forums,

untill then, i gotta deal with custoomer service


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 26, 2009)

That 7 string is just gorgeous. If you feel like you need to part ways with it... Well


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 30, 2009)

*cough*

Progress?

*cough*


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 1, 2009)

oh hey there... lol



CloudAC said:


> That 7 string is just gorgeous. If you feel like you need to part ways with it... Well


 
thanks, i may get rid of... its annoying me 



Raoul Duke said:


> *cough*
> 
> Progress?
> 
> *cough*


 

LOL 

subtle...

progress.... been laying around on the workshop floor aligning the motor and wheels on the bandsaw and getting the tension right....

7 string has been laying in my room under string tension for a while waiting for me to level its frets,
i shall do that when i find something long and flat.... hmm

laptop.... has 4 days of warranty left....
lenovo are fucking me around 
(not replying to my proof of purchase email, or my complaint email untill the warranty period is over by the looks of it...)
bastards...

i have a guitar or 3 comming to me for restrings and setups.... (two floyds i think  one is an old kramer lol..)

again i deemed the maple body too light haha.. so it will be put away while im doing other stuff.... but i have a new carve patern now thanks to that 

got an offer, a dude will do all my CAD work if i let him have a couple of hours on the bandsaw to cutout bodies/tops/stuff like that....

but yea at the moment, im busy trying to get this laptop fixed...

but its 5 now so they are closed lol

and cheers for the pups 
i appreciate it


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 1, 2009)

All good dude 

Just threaten Lenovo that you'll go to 60 minutes 

I can see the headlines now

"Young up and coming guitar builder scammed by Computer company"


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 1, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> All good dude
> 
> Just threaten Lenovo that you'll go to 60 minutes
> 
> ...


 

bahahahahaha 

looks like they got my second complaint email, called me thismorning (woke me up!!)

waiting for them to call back now 

in the meantime, im going to buy some V's


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 6, 2009)

well someone voted this thing for guitar of the month....

so i thought i better put up some pics....

been busy...
laptops getting fixed...

borrowed one to put pics up...
nothing too exciting.. still gotta get some black screws for the bridge pup and set the intonation lol
but iv got a fair bit going on and no time for it at the moment,

enjoy


----------



## Ruins (Dec 6, 2009)

god damn SEXY and you are totally right about black hardware!


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 6, 2009)

Ruins said:


> god damn SEXY and you are totally right about black hardware!


 

thanks 

i shall get black hardware for the next one


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 6, 2009)

the fret acces is fukin great! you even can put and extra fret in there and your finger will reach it.

the body is pretty original, and thats something hard to get.
What about the head? do you have some logo or something in mind?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

'bout time we saw these 

Excellent work, mate, just excellent.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 6, 2009)

Got any blacker?


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 6, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765189 said:


> the fret acces is fukin great! you even can put and extra fret in there and your finger will reach it.
> 
> the body is pretty original, and thats something hard to get.
> What about the head? do you have some logo or something in mind?


 
cheers

yea i have logos in mind, but everytime im ready to get samples printed, the money is needed elsewhere 

plus Demoniac never helped me design them.... lazy bitch 




Demoniac said:


> 'bout time we saw these
> 
> Excellent work, mate, just excellent.


 
hahaha im about to take some daylight pics

actually im about to finish the wiring, then i will take some daylight pic if i can stop playing it.... 



TheSixthWheel said:


> Got any blacker?


 

please explain


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Also, I originally nominated it for GOTM  It deserves to be there


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Now make an 8.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Also, I originally nominated it for GOTM  It deserves to be there


 
ahahahhaa 

thanks i gues? 



Demoniac said:


> Now make an 8.


 
buy me the hardware


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> plus Demoniac never helped me design them.... lazy bitch



Hey, i'm getting there 

I'll email you what I have so far when I get home... I need some more ideas of just what you want dude, so tell me what you do and don't like on them etc.. etc..


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> ahahahhaa
> 
> thanks i gues?








> buy me the hardware



 Hopefully after Christmas, mate...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 6, 2009)

Go down to your local shopping center and sit on Santas lap



> Santa - "What would you like for Christmas little boy"
> 
> You - " I want a 8 string hip shot bridge and 8 hip shot tuners"


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Hey, i'm getting there
> 
> I'll email you what I have so far when I get home... I need some more ideas of just what you want dude, so tell me what you do and don't like on them etc.. etc..


 
i just want some simple script with my name lol....

im not too fussed at the moment.... just need to get SOMETHING printed... 



Demoniac said:


> Hopefully after Christmas, mate...


 

good....
i will have some cash to spend after xmas i guess....
so ill be ready to do a bulk order of parts, and then do a few more builds...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i just want some simple script with my name lol....
> 
> im not too fussed at the moment.... just need to get SOMETHING printed...




Well _that_ I do have  I'll email it to ya later man


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Well _that_ I do have  I'll email it to ya later man


 
*waitinggggg*

dude its fucking HOT....
i dont even want to solder in this heat...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2009)

Up here (apparently) the maximum is 29... I think that's bullshit though, it was 28 degrees when I left the fucking house at 7.30am...


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Up here (apparently) the maximum is 29... I think that's bullshit though, it was 28 degrees when I left the fucking house at 7.30am...


 
apparently its hitting 40ish here....


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Dec 7, 2009)

so were you guys are its summer time? lol odd enough its cold here in california


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 7, 2009)

Rhoadkiller said:


> so were you guys are its summer time? lol odd enough its cold here in california


 

is it summer here? lol i have no idea


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 7, 2009)

By the power of grayskull, you certainly have delivered with the porn. Plenty of pics.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 7, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> By the power of grayskull, you certainly have delivered with the porn. Plenty of pics.


 

hahaha
well.... i had to since mischa nominated the damn thing for GOTM...


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 7, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> is it summer here? lol i have no idea


 OP has delivered. Very amazing sexy guitar! 
How much for a custom build for someone?


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 7, 2009)

vhmetalx said:


> OP has delivered. Very amazing sexy guitar!
> How much for a custom build for someone?


 
lol cheers 

i think i will do one or two more prototypes before i agree to a commissioned build


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 8, 2009)

That looks absolutely stunning man.  Nice work


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 8, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> lol cheers
> 
> i think i will do one or two more prototypes before i agree to a commissioned build


 
good choice!
if i dont have an agile by the time i am in the market i will come to you.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 8, 2009)

Had a chance to crank it through an amp yet?


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 8, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> That looks absolutely stunning man.  Nice work


 
cheers willy 




vhmetalx said:


> good choice!
> if i dont have an agile by the time i am in the market i will come to you.


 





Raoul Duke said:


> Had a chance to crank it through an amp yet?


 
oh im dying to plug itin,
but again i have changed my mind about the wiring,
the push/pull isnt my thing....
im thinking of doing too volumes, or a volume and a 3way toggle....
we shall see what parts i have when i drag myself out to the workshop today 

i still dont get the pup with the bare, white, red wires...
i googled it, ibanez tapped pup apparently...
whatever the hell that is...

and wtf ibanez... none of the damn wiring diagrams on their site work.... lol


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, that looks so good! I love the binding on the neck and fretboard! Very clean looking maple as well!


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 8, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Wow, that looks so good! I love the binding on the neck and fretboard! Very clean looking maple as well!


 
thanks man, 
i dont think i will be jumping at the chance to do maple again any time soon lol

good to see more aussies on the forum


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2009)

Hell yes. Then we can take over the earth


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 8, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


>



haha YEAH?
and post a youtubevid OR SOMETHING to show how the beast sounds.
im sure it will be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 9, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Hell yes. Then we can take over the earth


 
sounds good to me 



vhmetalx said:


> haha YEAH?
> and post a youtubevid OR SOMETHING to show how the beast sounds.
> im sure it will be MUCH appreciated.


 
hmm i will have to find someone to play it hahaha....
i rarely play now days....
i know... bad me...


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 9, 2009)

Wait a minute hold up




So. Aussies dont already own the earth?  I may have to rethink some things.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 9, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Wait a minute hold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



maybe we do


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 9, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> hmm i will have to find someone to play it hahaha....
> i rarely play now days....
> i know... bad me...


 send it to me? haha. jk
im sure theres SOMEONE is austrailia that would be more than willing to play it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 9, 2009)

^ I am


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 9, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I am



I'll race you


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 9, 2009)

vhmetalx said:


> send it to me? haha. jk
> im sure theres SOMEONE is austrailia that would be more than willing to play it.


 
sure theres heaps of guitarists in aus,

but i dont know any decent guitarists here 



Demoniac said:


> ^ I am


 
yea but your a $100 shipping fee away lol



Raoul Duke said:


> I'll race you


 

well theres one person in sydney ^ 

now its time for me to finish up the wiring and plug it in


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 9, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> well theres one person in sydney ^
> 
> now its time for me to finish up the wiring and plug it in



DO ETTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 9, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> yea but your a $100 shipping fee away lol



 I'm also probably not talented enough to be able to give you any _real_ feedback on it...


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 9, 2009)

vhmetalx said:


> DO ETTTTTTTTTTT


 

its done... haha
played it on my test amp after i typed my last comment 

about to go inside and plug it into a decent tube amp....



Demoniac said:


> I'm also probably not talented enough to be able to give you any _real_ feedback on it...


 

hahahaha

speaking of feedback....
this thing is quiet as a mouse ....
i wonder what i did right


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 9, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> speaking of feedback....
> this thing is quiet as a mouse ....
> i wonder what i did right



Oh, I forgot to mention, I blessed the pick ups before I sent them to you. That's probably why


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 9, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> speaking of feedback....
> this thing is quiet as a mouse ....
> i wonder what i did right



DId you remember to turn on the amp?


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 9, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, I blessed the pick ups before I sent them to you. That's probably why


 
LOL

i havnt even put the shielding tape in the cavity yet....
i was suprised...

i need a new push pull pot though....
although im still tempted to go volume/3way



Demoniac said:


> DId you remember to turn on the amp?


 
LOL
man you should hear my amp hum on its own 

just had a quick play...
feels decent...
fret ends arent bad...
action is... decent....
neck is imo thin....
B is floppy....
push/pul pot is dodgy....
jack is very nicely placed....
i smudged sharpie on the fingerboard (will clean that off)
pickups could do with some height adjustment (will do that when i get my hands on some more foam)

my pup routs ill be tighter next time...
the stew mac ones are all dodgy... oversized crap... thats what i used to make the 7 string pup templates...


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 11, 2009)

any aussies here want some macassar ebony?

i have two bits iv been saving for a while....
but i doubt i will get around to using them...
si im looking to sell/trade


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 14, 2010)

you ever get the geetar working with a vid on youtube?


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 15, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> you ever get the geetar working with a vid on youtube?


 
i dont have a video camera, 
and i dont play much (at all) these days... 
so if i was to somehow make a video, i think it would be quite aweful


----------



## Factionwars (Jan 15, 2010)

good hand work mate  . looking forward to your other pics


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 15, 2010)

Factionwars said:


> good hand work mate  . looking forward to your other pics


 
thanks

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...577-another-7-string-build-6.html#post1814965


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> i dont have a video camera,
> and i dont play much (at all) these days...
> so if i was to somehow make a video, i think it would be quite aweful


 grr alright. 
and that other build is looking schweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 28, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> grr alright.
> and that other build is looking schweeeeeeeeeet


 

lol
thanks


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> lol
> thanks



no need to thank me im just speaking the truth.


----------



## Avl521 (Apr 14, 2010)

wow, that guitar looks insane! I would go for a hipshot bridge or a trem though...

still, it looks incredibly nice, I'd like to have a custom 7 but I don't have the skills to make one, maybe one day... anyways your guitar is sick man!


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 14, 2010)

Avl521 said:


> wow, that guitar looks insane! I would go for a hipshot bridge or a trem though...
> 
> still, it looks incredibly nice, I'd like to have a custom 7 but I don't have the skills to make one, maybe one day... anyways your guitar is sick man!


 

cheers 

its not my main 7...

as for the bridge, its a hardtail, it works, its clean, its nice on the palm, it intonates, and its well screwed to the body, what more could you ask for in a bridge.. doesnt have to have a big brand name on it to be great. 


as for the skills to make one....
its not rocket science, break it down into stages and do it... haha


----------



## zerohawk (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome thread! Good work dude!


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 15, 2010)

zerohawk said:


> Awesome thread! Good work dude!


 

thanks man


----------



## haxo55 (Apr 16, 2010)

good job,
will definitely watch for your next projects,


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 16, 2010)

haxo55 said:


> good job,
> will definitely watch for your next projects,


 
im getting too lazy to post


----------

